# DEC/JAN 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone......much love, luck and babydust 

emilycaitlin
Kamac80
KatyLouLou
janie77
sailaice
emma.b
Magpie
Caddy
lilyella
helenO
strawbs
Ruthieshmoo
Flaming Nora
Tasmin
LoobyLoo
Sukie
Mary M
custard
wishing4miracle
emma-pp
caz nox
bubbleicious
carrie3479
baby maggie

Good luck everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Not long now!  

Where is everyone this morning? I had an awful day at work yesterday. The person I'd had to refer to social services rang up and hurled abuse at me for saying hello to her in the surgery and made me  . It was my first day back after b'day celebrations, not a good start!

This 2ww is coming to an end. AF due Sun I think. My first clomid cycle was only 26 days. Not sure what it will be after a months break. No signs or symptoms of anything yet.

Jen- Sorry that it sounds like AF is on it's way.

Emilycaitlin- Maybe it was too early to test. I thought day 24 was the earliest you could test ina 28 day cycle??

Hi to everyone else.

Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Brrrrr it's cold this morning.

Emma are you ok  That sounds awful  can't you put the phone down when they verbally attack you like that?

Jen did the evil nasty  fully show up then?

Em I really think and hope it was too early to test 

Janie you not  your 2ww will be over in no time I promise.

Lis the kitten is fine and coming on in leaps and bounds. I should have some new piccies this weekend for everyone as I am really going to try tonight and get some.

Kate how are you hunni?

Did anyone here about Lilyella?? She has had her scan and it's twins!!! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76717.msg1033356#msg1033356

I had some bad news last night  My god-daughters grandad passed away yesterday morning. I think my friend (their mother) is still in shock so the girls will be staying with me tonight until sunday. The funeral will be next week. Plus AF is due to arrive this w/end so they will take my off it.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

I don't like it when we have a new page - I am rubbish at keeping up with everyone as it is and now its harder  

Sailaice - sorry to hear about your god-daughters granddad.  Thanks for the link about lillyella......TWINS, thats wonderful news.  I was wondering how she was getting on.

Emma - sorry you had such an awful day yesterday, you shouldn't have to put up with that  

Sorry no more personals, I told you I couldn't keep up when we had a new page  .  So I'll just say a big   and blow you all some bubbles instead  

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know it's brill isn't it?? and she did it naturally!!

How are you feeling today Janie??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I am so chuffed for her, she has been through so much and she totally deserves this, she must be over the moon.  Isn't it nice to hear some happy news     

I am ok (ish) I think! All the hormones going around in my system from the drugs are starting to get to me I think, I feel quite tearful today, not sure why....this morning on the way to work I just burst into tears in the car and I have no clue why as I am not really upset about anything - hormones hey


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I did that a few to times on clomid   it is draining taking all these fertility drugs but it will be worth it in the end


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all ok? I am off out in a min to meet my friend as she is lending me her READING FC season ticket for the match tomorrow! But sadly i am working - my brother is borrowing it!! Damn and i really wanted to go coz its against scummy Bolton who i really hate by the way!!!

Caddy - Please dont tell me off today!! Your poor DH making him have lots of BMS!! lol  

Jane - oooo errrr  at fondling your boobs by the photocopier!!!

Emilycaitlin - have fun in newcastle but why oh why are u wearing what u are?!!

emma.b - so sorry your day at work yesterday was rubbish.

Sailaice - i am fine today thanks - slept a bit better!

So my neighbours funeral is next thursday so maybe once ive been to that i can put some closure on what has happened this week and try and get on with things - i really want to cry but no tears will come. But then i was like this when my uncle died in july - i didnt cry until the actual funeral.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Aw Kate   We will both be at funerals next week


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi  ...

Sorry not been on again for awhile...  

Sailaice - so sorry to hear about your god-daughters granddad passing away... sounds like you are a very good god mother..  Can't wait to see more kitten pic's x

Kate - I'm sorry I've missed whats been going on with you... sounds like you've had a hard week of it... I hope the funeral is peacefully and you get through it all OK...    

Janie - Sorry the hormones are playing you around!  I've been following your diary! 

Emma - I know that feeling when someone speaks to you like that... it's so unfair but we have to do our job's! I've had abuse hurled down the phone at me before from women I'm trying to help! keep your chin up and remember people that appreciate you! 

So don't want to be at work today... went on a pub crawl last night to raise money for our play of the Vagina Monologues which should then generate loads of dosh for the end violence against women campaigns! We raised £250 and there was only 6 of us!

Started my 2ww diary again just to help me get through these final few days! but I'm not very hopfull this month so just the waiting game now   

Hey to everyone I've missed off... hope everyone is well.. 
R xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ruthie good luck for the 2ww   

Very good on the amount of money you raised! But bad news you are at work. I can never do that I end up calling in sick so I've given up on drinking on a school night


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Afternoon all!

Well done, Ruthie, on your fundraising.   At least it is Friday so you can have the weekend to recover!

Kate - I am actually from Bolton and my Dad used to play for the football team............  
HA HA, only joking!  Good luck for Reading this weekend.  They are doing really well.

Sailace - sorry to hear about your friend's Dad (and you too Kate with your neighbour). There is obviously never a good time to loose someone, but talking from personal experience, just before Christmas seems doubly hard somehow. 

Good news re Lilyella. I am hoping for twins for Christmas this year too. Not sure they will fit in my stocking.......

Jane - hang on in there, hun. If you can, just go with the emotions. It is all completely normal, bearing in mind the drugs you have had. Hope you have a nice cosy weekend with DH!

Emily - sorry about your early test. Is it not a bit too early though, chick? Hope you not working too hard.

Emma - you poor thing. This dreadful woman obviously needs an ASBO immediately. Don't let a scumbag like that get you down. 

Hello to everyone else! Tamsin, Nora, Jen, Kathryn, Liz and Helen - hope you all have fab weekend.

Told DH he could have a night off last night, but he would insist.........  Bless him, my little hunky monkey! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy said:


> Told DH he could have a night off last night, but he would insist.........  Bless him, my little hunky monkey!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Emma ~ sorry you had such a [email protected] day at work yesterday....no need for people to treat you like that hey 

Kate ~ shame you can't go to the footie tomorrow. How are Reading doing now? Watford are still doing rubbish but we did actually win one the other week...yey! 
Sorry about your neighbour....so sad.

Sailaice ~ shame about your friends dad too (((hugs))) Hows the kitty doing?

Ruthieshmoo ~ what a great way to make money....going on a pub crawl  Well done 

Caddy 

Fab news for Lillyella 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Lizzy!! How are you

I feel sooooooo sleepy!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls  Well went and met my friend for lunch and had a McDonalds which was yummy!!! Then went and saw my brother in work - he works in JJB and he was bossing everyone around!! Cheeky git! Then i went into my mums nursery and chatted with her and now i feel tons better 

My brothers and their friend are driving over to mine tomorrow evening and taking us to the pub and buying our drinks! so free drinks all nite! Only thing is they are all under 18!! Ha ha ha! But still i can borrow their money!!!

Sailaice - sorry to hear about your friends dad - its really hard to know what to say or do.

Ruth - well done for raising the money last nite and a pub crawl sounded great!! Yeah ive had a difficult week but the weekend is nearly here and should be a good one i hope!!



Caddy said:


> Kate - I am actually from Bolton and my Dad used to play for the football team............
> HA HA, only joking!  Good luck for Reading this weekend.  They are doing really well.


Lol u had me going there then caddy!!

lizzy - I know i really wanted to go tomorrow but never mind! And the seat is right at the front behind the goal as well! Reading are 7th now which is great news! Yes i see watford are not doing too great - hopefully they can start winning some gmaes now.

Kate xx​


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Can I just explain that the pub crawl involved getting (drunk) people to buy raffell tickets and put money in our bucket... and as I'm on the two week wait I only had 2 drinks and they where both small good red wines... It was a good laugh    would defiantly recommend it!!

Kate - Glad your feeling better! sounds like a nice day you've had 

Lizzy Hi!! How are you?

Caddy - thats funny I allways can't help but giggle when I tell DF he can have a night off!   .. not always sure he wants one!! LOL

Sailaice - Oh I very nearly called in sick... was soooooooooo tired this morning! didn't get in till
2.30am so felt like Poo!  

Rx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi ruth 

Its ok we believe u with the 2 glasses of wine 

Yeah feeling a lot better now which is good.

Kate xx​


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Kamac80 said:


> hi ruth
> 
> Its ok we believe u with the 2 glasses of wine ​




Cheeky! ​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Guys

Had a much better day at work today thank goodness . I am no longer her health visitor    . My colleague has taken her over, bless her! Feel much less stressed, apart from this 2ww which is beginning to drive me   as usual!

Fab news about Lillyella!

Sorry no personals, off to the chip shop as the thought of Kate's McDonalds has made me fancy a burger!

Emma x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Woohoo!  New Thread!

Mine was the last message on the old thread, so here it is again, in case ya missed it!!

**************************************************************************

Evening All,

Sorry for not being my usual chatty self today, but have been in London today, (God how on earth did I manage to do that everyday!?!!) and am out of the office, at our Gatwick office tomorrow, so may not be able to catch up properly till Sat/Sun.....

Liz - Wow, that's early for xmas dec's - I thought we were early by putting them up on Sunday!!! Oh you'll be in fancy dress too this weekend! Hoping this 2WW has a positive outcome!

Kate - oo er, sounds like you and DH are gonna be having some fun!!!  Variety is the spice of life!!!  Enjoy your babysitting!

Caddy - keep up with that  hon....you know it make sense.....and hope you get that +ive OPK soon!

Emily -  Here's hoping it's too early.....do you normally have short cycles?

Jane - Sorry this 2WW is making you go  ....what we put ourselves through aye!  Here's hoping all those signs are the real thing!

sailaice - here's hoping you'll be adding to the BFP celebration!! As Caddy says  Howz the new bub doing?

Jen - sorry to hear it's seems  is on her way 

**************************************************************************


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Me again!

God I feel absolutly shattered! Up at 6am, picked up at 7am, then home at 5pm  Definitly gonna need a good nights sleep tonight!!!

Felt a bit crampy, so did an HPT, (stupid or what!!) and it was unsurprisingly a BFN!! I mean if I did O, last weekend, then somewhat too early, but hey wanted to be sure! Maybe AF is gonna come early!
*
Emma* - sorry you had a tough day at work yesterday, but glad things are better for you today! Enjoy your fish 'n' chips! Think it's take-away for us tonight too!!

*sailaice* - thanks for the news on Lilyella! Hope for us all!! Sorry to hear your news. hope they are all ok
*
Jane* - sorry to hear the drugs etc are sending you  Let's hope it's all worth it aye! 

*Kate* - sending you some  and  Glad you had a good day! What a bummer about having to miss the match  Hope you have fun tomorrow night! Enjoy!

*Ruthie* - Raising money for charity and a pub crawl in the same sentence!! This could catch on !!!! Will go read your diary in a min!

*Caddy* -  ........so whose gonna win I'm a Celeb tonight then Torn between Myleen and Jason

 to everyone else and hope you all have a great weekend

Tamsin
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Tamsin I know where you are coming from with being shattered I'm exhausted. The twins are showing no signs of tiredness   they are totally hyper...could be the coca cola they're drinking...ooops  

Emma thats great news   shame for your colleague though!!

Ruthie I think I might have 2 glasses of wine tonight   

Kate how are you? I haven't had McDonalds for ages, we have just had takeaway


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tamsin ~ sorry your hpt was neg but sure it must be too early for you. Enjoy celeb....i wanted Dave to win!! Don't crash out and miss the final 

Sailaice ~ i'm fine thanks  Had a cough and bad throat all week but at least its the weekend....might even put my tree up  Have fun with the twins......i'm sure they'll flake out when the coke wears off!

Ruth ~ how are you doing now after your late night shenanigans 

Kate ~ 7th is fabulous!! Oh, we're really rubbish  but at least we're not bottom....yet  Have Reading played Watford yet?

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Tamsin said:


> *Caddy* -  ........so whose gonna win I'm a Celeb tonight then Torn between Myleen and Jason


Oh well, got that totally wrong...coz Matt won!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning!

I can't beleive Matt won, I voted for Jason in the end but really wanted David to win.

It's day 27 today. My +ve OPK was exactly two weeks ago. Expecting AF anytime but the odd thing is I still feel completey normal, no sore (.)(.) no cramps etc. Really tempted to buy a test today in town but don't want to waste £10. Probably best to wait until AF is actually late.

Dh rang me last night at 02:30 in the morning, typically he had got the time difference completely wrong and thought we were 5 hours behind not 5 hours ahead. Good job it's Saturday and I have been able to have a lie in. Off to do some xmas shopping today, bet it will be bedlum!

Tamsin- I hope it was just that you tested too early 

Sailace- Hope the twins calmed down and you were able to get some sleep!

LizzyB-Hope you feel better soon.

Kate- Glad Reading are doing well, shame you weren't able to go to the match.

Jen- I hope that AF didn't show up and that you are OK.

Sukie-Where are you?

Hi to Kathryn, Liz, Caddy, Ruthieshmoo, FlamingNora, Emilycaitlin, Janie, HelenO and  anyone else I have forgotten.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

The twins went to sleep   I went upstairs about half nine with them and said to DH "pour me a glass of wine I will be back down in a minute" I woke up 7am this morning  

Emma I'm tempted to test this morning because AF isn't here but I know I ovulated late   I'm hopeless any excuse to test.      <---for you


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

*Emma and Sailiace * - good luck for testing   

*Tamsin* - I'm sure you tested to early   

*Kate* - have a good night with your brothers at the pub 

Jen[/b] - hope AF stayed away and you are OK?

*Liz & Janie * - thinking of you both on your 2ww's   

Hi to *Ruthie, Caddy, Nora, Emily, Helen, Sukie*, sorry if I missed you.

Thanks for all your kind words after my AF showed up this month. I feel better now, I am sure the clomid made it worse. Had my hair done this morning and off to do some shopping now. Hope you all have a good weekend.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Toooo much to catch up on. I wanted to say I hope you are all having a good weekend. I am starting to go a bit  . I am not sleeping very well, and am way to tired.

Try and catch up properly later,

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi all!
I hope everyone is well, I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts.
I had to come back early from Vagas I wasn't due back till tomorrow but came back yesterday morning,
On Wednesday when DH had to start working I started having panic attacks, which I haven't really had before (I had a slight one a few weeks ago when when DH was away thats when my mum came over to stay with me) and I pretty much have been having them constantly apart from when I'm sleeping .
In the end I was in such a state that DH had to miss his last day of work. I took sleeping tablets on the plane to knock myself out because I don't like flying and didn't want to get worse on the flight.
I went with DH to the doctors yesterday and I have been given some tablets to start after I find out about this cycle. So won't be able to try for a few months   and I'll have to put a hold on the clomid, for the next few days she put me on a low anti depressant till I can take the Beta blocker. Hopefully I can stay on here as you are all great and will help to take my mind of it all. If anyone has any advice if they have been though it or knows anything I'd be more than grateful xx Sorry about the lack of personals
Love Sukie


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

Just a quickie from me.

Sukie    Sorry to hear all that hun.  Got everything crossed for this cycle for you.

Tamsin, Katyloulou and everyone else - Thanks for your wishes.  AF here with full force.  I'm off to try to work out my new mooncup and do some knitting in front of strictly come dancing.  Love to you all and probably see you next month!

Lots of love and luck to everyone.
Kisses,
Jen


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Sukie- Sorry to hear about your panick attacks. My friend suffered from them a few years ago due to stress. She took some anti-depressants for a short time and has been fine since. I hope that having a break from ttc will help. Fingers crossed for this month though.

Jen- sorry that AF arrived.

Sailace- I was really tempted to buy a test in Boots but the queue was so long I didn't. If nothing by Monday I will pinch a test from work! Good luck to you.

Did loads of x-mas shopping today, my arms felt like they were going to fall off! Still no signs!

Emma x


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

*Sukie* -so sorry to read about your panic attacks. I think the doctors advice is spot on, your need to take time to make things right,. Sometimes if you are under constant stress you can have a chemical imbalance that can be readressed with the right treatment. We will all be here to help you xxx

*Emma * - more    for testing

*Jen* - sorry about AF arriving, feel free to stick around on this thread even if not in 2ww xxx

Hi to all.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning!

 I think it's all over for me this month. I was laying in bed thinking about testing and how wonderful it would be to tell DH I was pregnant. Then I got up and went to the loo and their she was the evil  . Not full flow but nevertheless on her way. I can't beleive it as I haven't got any cramps which is really unusual for me. I was so hopeful and I feel so disappointed . Only one more chance for us before DH goes abroad for two years.

Sorry for the me,me,me post. Please let one of us get a BFP this month to give us all a boost!

Emma x


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Emma -    

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Emma I'm so sorry she arrived. I did a test this morning and it's a BFN for me too. I must of ovulated late thats why there is a delay for AF  

Sukie those panic attacks sound awful! I used to get them when I took Clomid  what an awful thing to happen to you I hope you are ok now  


Katyloulou hope your hair looks nice and you spent lots of money!  

I am going to tidy up now I think, then bath my showcat again, I need to go and get some GHD's and then probably have my dinners at my mums. I need to get over myself I feel so low and bitter I have yet another BFN


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Emma and Jen I'm really sorry to hear about your AF coming  it's horrible to get your hopes up thinking maybe this time and then  

Sailaice maybe it's just a bit early and you may still get bfp, I'm keeping my fingers crossed, hope you feel better soon 

Thankyou Jen,Emma, Kathryn and Sailaice for the good wishes, still a bit freaked out by it all but I'm starting to get my head round it (if I could get rid of the shakes!) A bit nervous about going back to work as I don't want to tell them yet but hope I'm back to normal, they seem to come on when I'm alone and there is no chance of that there, I'm not back to work till Tues

Liz and Jane hope your ttw is going well 

Hi to everyone else sorry for the lack of personals, I'll send bubbles instead


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls just a flying visit - i will catch up with personals as soon as i get chance!!

Just very happy that READING FC won yesterday!!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have got the most horrific migraine  

Sukie I hope you are ok at work but if you don't feel like you are don't go back! Don't compromise your health babe


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Sailiace - sorry about the BFN, it's so hard.  Had my hair highlighted and cut and looks nice in time for Xmas do's

Sukie - Have a nice relaxing day off tomorrow

Kate - glad your team won

I have had a nice day, went out for Sunday lunch and did a bit of shopping for Xmas decorations.  I am half way thru putting my tree up but can't find a bag of decorations, how annoying, DH is in the attic looking  

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I went to Peter Barratts and could of quite easily spent £1000 on Christmas stuff   We are putting the Christmas decorations up next sunday


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Jen love the hat! Made me lol  

Sailaice Thanks for that, work should help take my mind of it, it usually does. I've never heard of Peter Barratts is it a dept store? I was writting out some of my Christmas cards thats have to go to Ireland a while ago. 

Kathryn Hope you found the decorations to finish the tree   Do you have a real tree? I don't think we'll get one this year as last year our tree kept falling down with the cat attacking it and this year we would have two attacking it  ( so maybe just one of the mini ones so we don't look like a couple of Scrooges)


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello loves!

Hope your all well. I hope you like my photo, with my bloomers out!

Will try and catch up tomorrow - I know I'm rubbish!

Hope you all had a good weekend,

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It's a garden centre but it sells all sorts of crazy stuff. I love it. It sells all the countryish kind of stuff too that I also love, nice shop but nice prices


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Sailace-Sorry about the BFN hun!

Jen-Love the hat!

Liz- Love the outfit!

Kate-Glad Reading won.

Sukie- Enjoy your day off work, hope it's ok when you go back tomorrow.

Kathryn- Glad you had a nice day yesterday, did you find the rest of the decorations?

My AF is well and truly here. The pain was so bad I nearly passed out in Morrisons yesterday. I am going to give the clomid one more go and that's it. We only have one more month anyway and then DH won't be back til Easter!

Have a good day everyone.
Emmax


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls

Jut a quickie, I'm off to panto dress rehearsal in a mo, but wanted to send you all some bubbles and   as it sounds like it's been a difficult month.

Liz, I love your costume!  Hope your 2ww is going ok?  Got my fingers crossed for Janie too    

Have a good day everyone
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have decided to name the kitten Tabitha  

Emma Blimey those pains sound awful!! You should be tucked up in bed!!  

Helen have fun at the dress rehearsal! Do't worry if it's a bad one it always means the show will be a good one


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid I haven't had a chance to catch up, I came back last night from my girls weekend in newcastle, we didn't get that much sleep!!!!

AF is due today, I've done two tests,   and can feel AF about to arrive, so that's that for this month,  only one more cycle of clomid left now.

Helen - which panto are you doing?

Sailaice - Tabitha is a very cute name, I like it!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Sorry haven't had time to catch up am having another MANIC morning  

Just wanted to send massive      to those that got a BFN over the past couple of days and lots of     to all still waiting to test.

Will try to get on later and catch up properly.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Jane xx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

took clearblue test thismorning i no we were early but couldnt wait please be true xxxxx          do clinic one on fri xxxxx
we r buzzin xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Congratulations Shelly!   so good to get some good news! I hope everyting works out and you stay on   !!

Well - Day 27.... BFN.... I tested a day early wish I hadn't but at the same time it's better to know and move on.. just waiting for the  .. I had, as usual ended up convincing myself that just maybe this time we had done it!    ...And I have a bad cold... Don't want to be in work and  genrally feel Poo!

Sorry for the me me me me post... hope everyone had a good weekend and here's to next month!!
Rxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies can i join you?currently cd 52 and havent got a clue when im dueat min.had ewcm on tues 14th nov and a spot tues 28 after and now nothing since.its driving me mad i tell thee.


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi girls,

can't believe it, we are due to test today but because I've had spotting I tested Sat night, Sunday morning (both First Response) & this morning (the test the hospital had given us) & all are faint but a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!

Have got everything crossed for this, can't believe we've got this far.

So sorry to those who have had BFN's, will be thinking of you all because I'm not sure if we are going to make it to the end or not. Big hugs to you all.

Thank you to all you wnderful girls for your support, still need you.
Sally xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations to those ladies with BFP's!!!

Have you tested Wishing4miracle?

Ruthie! Here is to next month! I agree, maybe santa will have something exciting for us in his sack!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sailaice!!! Your fluff baby is toooooooooooooo cute!! What a lovely photo! that has really cheered me up!! I'm looking forward to seeing what Santa brings for us all!!
Rx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Ruthie I love her to bits!

I worked it out I ovulated on or around CD19 so no wonder I am a bit late. I am so bloated I feel sick. Definately getting some peppermint tea tonight  

I am going back to slimming world tomorrow night.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

very quiet today...


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry........Am feeling very fed up and not very chatty today.  I have PMT and period pains have started    I really don't think this treatment has worked, feel very down  

See this is why I didn't post, because I am depressing myself and didn't want to make you all miserable too.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie! You need to be positive. Even if it hasn't worked you can always try again next month, YOU ARE GOING TO GET PREGNANT    now keep repeating that to yourself. I know it's easier said than done I am still down about yesterdays BFN but I am looking forward to IUI because I believe it will work for me and for you too!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

JANIE and SAILAICE - BIG HUGS!!!!    

.................................. AND A DANCE OF POSITIVITY for everyone!..............................

             

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*ALL TOGETHER NOW LETS SEE YA MOVE!!!*[/move]


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies finally here! Sorry had a busy weekend then xmas shopping today!

*emm.b* - I wanted David to win im a celebrity as well! Sorry that your AF is here.

*Tamsin* - How long does it take u to get to work then?

*Sailaice* - Im ok hun. Thought u had given up on takeaways hun? I love the new name for the kitten as well 

*Lizzy* - Reading are in 6th place now! I dont think we have played Watford yet!

*Kathryn* - The pub was good on saturday nite had fun!

*Liz* - love the new piccie 

*sukie* - sorry u had to come home early and suffering from these panic attacks - they are not nice.

*Jen* - Ive heard about the mooncup - i dont know if i fancy trying one or not - let me know how u get on with it.

*Emilycaitlin* - sorry its a BFN.

*wishing4miracle* - welcome to the thread.

Hi to *Helen, Jane* and *Ruthie*

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi all 
I just wrote a long message and was checking though it and it dissappeared!!!!!!!! 

Wishing4miracle Good luck for this cycle  

Sailaice Tabitha looks lovely, how old is she now?

Emilycatlin sorry that the  is on her way 

Liz I like the photo 

Emma hope your pains are getting better, Sorry that your Dh has to go away, will you get to see him at any point in between? 

Jane I hope you are feeling better  

Kate did you get all your Christmas shopping done?

Beth how are you doing?

A big HI to Kathryn Ruthie Tamsin Jen and Helen sorry if I missed anyone

Good luck to everyone 
Love Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sukie dont u hate that when u are writing a message then lose it?!!

I am no where near done my christmas shopping!! Got a few bits today but couldnt really see much and dont know what to buy!

Kate xx​


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

Mondays are as crazy as ever.  Off to orchestra (I play cello) in a few mins.

Kate - the mooncup is OK so far...  a bit weird, but I'm sure I'll get used to it.

Glad I made you all laugh with the hat!

Love to everyone else.

Jen


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya jen hope that orchestra goes well tonite - u are clever playing the cello - im rubbish at playing instruments!

Glad the mooncup is going ok - i dont know whether to try it or not!

Kate xx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Glad you did some of Christmas shopping Kate, I hope you get the rest done asap!

Jane,     positive vibes for you - AF pains are common in pregnancy, so don't be dispondant   easily said than done I know.

Jen I hope orchestra goes well, I just came back from my piano lesson!

Congrats for the BFP's girls!

Sukie, sorry that you had to come early from Vegas  

Thanks for the dance Ruthie!! I love it!

Helen - I hope the dress rehearsal goes well!

Sailaice, I hope the sickness is a good thing! 

Emily, sorry that you got a BFN  

Emma, sorry that your AF arrived 

Hi Kathryn, Lizzy, Tamsin and anyone I have missed.

All is well here, I'm feeling ok at the moment - I'm just happy that I haven't had any spotting so far (my main AF sign) - long may it last. I'm very very tired through - I hope it's a good sign. I am testing next Sunday - 10th. I should be able to get on line when we are in Prague - I of course will let you know.

Liz
x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ahhh thank you ladies.
ive been doing hpts for the past wk or more and they dont have 2 lines   but i do have the horrible sight that when i do tests i always seem to be able to see where that second line is ment to be so i end up staring at the tests.i just dont understand what is going on.i had on and off period type of pains when i had ewcm and that lasted for about 2 wks now nothing apart from the acasional twinge in me boobs and tummy. oh and the other wk afew spots when  which i havent had before so i dont know.
good luck ladies   

hayley


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hayley I am constantly staring at HPT's praying a second line to come up. It will soon.   While you are in between treatment there are a lot of vitamins that can help you along.

Liz everything sounds so positive for you I really hope this is your turn!  

Sukie Tabitha is 3 wks old bless her. She is as cute as a button.

Kate I have given up takeaways   I am joining slimming world tomorrow night at 5.

Thanks for the dance Ruthie   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Girls

Sorry I haven't been around today, been having a really tough day, will try better tomorrow I promise.  Thanks to everyone for all the kind words and   , it means so much   

Jane xxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, no time to catch upon posts properly but wanted to send Janie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!

How is everyone feeling??


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

knackered and fed up      its horrible here the rain just keeps on coming


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Flu-like still and I have a horrible nasty AF ... Decided I'm going to do a short day to day at work! Starting to feel better already!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

got a whole day off to myself so il probably end up making cards whilst watching tv.with all the christmas lights on


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning!

What a dirty day!

I am in a good mood because we are off on holiday tomorrow - hurrah!

I wish I could lift your spirits. Well remember, you have to have rain to have a rainbow  !!



Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Liz I wish I was coming with you!! I want a holiday. I'm thinking of going to the Dominican next year and America too.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i havent been on holsince our honeymoon    and that was in 2004.still havent changed mwe name on me passport port yet either.i have to pay full wak for it.now £73!!!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Sailaice, that sounds FAB!! 

Wishing4amiracle - I know it's so expensive to sort out passports isn't it. Ours ran out this year so we had to renew them, the forms are such a nightmare too! I hope you have a holiday soon!

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Are you definately taking the laptop Liz?? I am dying to know if you have a BFP this month. I have everything crossed for you


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone - 

I hope you don't mind me joining you?? I guess I am in the right place, I was all set on basting and have had all my injections - but basting fell on a Sunday so had to get canceled ( so lots of BMS until my moods got in the way - poor DH, I never normally get moody??). I have done my trigger shot and test date is this coming Sunday. I am feeling loads of symptoms one min then nothing the next (as usual I guess). 

I am also a hormone woman form hell - just had my in laws to stay!!! I couldn't even speak at some points and DH is laughing a lot at me................ I already have my Christmas tree up to try and lift our spirits. The program is on again tonight isn't it?? Mr fertility moral guy? 
DH and I normally cry all the way through.

Hi to all I know and to new 2ww buddies, have a great holiday Liz and get well soon to all with flu   

Any one due to test Sunday??

Love Emma xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Of course you can join us! Anyone can join us on here!

I might test again Sunday if AF hasn't arrived but I have already tested last sunday and I got a BFN, this is my first cycle after Clomid so I think I ovulated a bit later.

I forgot about the fertility programme yes it is on tonight


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi and welcome Emma!

Sailaice, I'm dying to find out too!!! I'm pretty sure DH will take his laptop - he usually does. Good luck for Sunday too!!

Liz
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls hope u are all ok? We have been and done some more xmas shopping today!

*liz* - have a great holiday and good luck for testing.

*Hayley* - I know when i went on holiday last year and changed my name on the passport it cost over £45!!

*Sailaice* - good luck with slimming world u can do it!

*emm-pp* - welcome to the thread and huge good lucks for testing.

Hi to *Jane, Kathryn, ruth * and anyone else ive missed

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Everyone...

Still here, still alive...just up to my neck in work  Plus trying to get some Xmas shopping etc done.
Hope you all had a good weekend and are surviving this horrid weather? We put our xmas dec's up on Sunday, despite both still feeling hungover - 70s bash was a great laugh, but unfortunately platform shoes and drink don't mix..yep, I fell over......loverly bruises!!!

*Liz* - have a great trip to Prague and fingers crossed for a BFP!
*Jane* - hang on in there....sending you some   
*sailaice* - sorry about the BFN  Hoping it's just too early. Love the name tabitha   with SW!
*Kate* - my normal place of work, takes about 10-15 mins in the car each way, but was away at other buildings last Thurs / Fri.
*Jen* - hope the mooncup is getting easier and that you enjoyed your music last night!
*emma-pp* - Hi and welcome...here's for good news come Sunday!
*wishing4miracle* - Hi to you too! Hope you are enjoying your day off and getting lots done?
*Sukie* - sorry to hear your trip got cut short 
*Ruthie* - sorry to hear the  showed up and you are poorly with the flu..hope you feel better soon
*Helen* - how are you?

 to *Kathryn, Emily * and anyone else I've missed

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello

Right I have given myself a kick up the   and I am not going to be miserable anymore, I have 2 days left including today until testing and I am going to be   and  .  Sorry for being such a [email protected] FF over the past few days, I have been struggling but its time to get my act together and stop feeling sorry for myself.

Tamsin - IO know how you feel, I am up to my neck in it too today, but its giving me something to think about other than this 2ww.  I really need to get organised with my xmas shopping, I haven't even started yet.  Think I might skive off work tomorrow afternoon and go to the Trafford Centre, which will probably be hammered but its got to be done at some point.  Thanks for the     - see its working, I feel better already  

Kate - have you nearly finished your shopping?

Liz - Have a wonderful time in Prague, I'll be thinking of you on Sunday, have everything crossed for you   , thanks for all the PM's over the past few days, you have really kept me going when I have been feeling very down  

Sailaice - good luck for Sunday    .  Good luck with slimming world too, my friend is doing slimming world and she has lost quite a bit of weight.

Emma.pp - welcome to the thread.  I am very hormonal at the moment too  , its all the drugs I reckon.  Wishing you lots of luck for testing on Sunday    

Hayley - Hi, don't think we have "met" yet  .  Changing passports is a real pain and very expensive,  I have been married almost 10 years and I still have a passport in my maiden name, it just seemed very complicated to get it changed, so I have stuck with my old name.

Jen - what is a mooncup??

Ruthie - hope the flu gets better soon, you should be tucked up in bed watching naff daytime telly.

Kathryn - thanks for the   , I am feeling a lot more like myself today, just hope this lasts.

Hi to emilycaitlin, emma, Sukie, Lizzy, Helen, Beth and anyone I have missed.

Thanks to all for all the    

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie you haven't been crap, it's not like you haven't picked the pieces up many times for us. I feel so useless as I can't provide you with any advice as I don't know much about IUI and the symptoms that come with it. Have you tried posting on the IUI board?

Tamsin I am getting some Christmas Shopping done this week hopefully tomorrow night. I like the name Tabitha too   I keep going to call her Tabby and I don't want to shorten it  

Kate...Christmas Shopping?? What did you get me??  

Liz I will be on here Sunday looking for your post


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi tamsin - glad the 70's do went well  lol at u falling over though (caring as ever!!) I know i hate this weather!!

Jane - i am no where near finished my xmas shopping! Its so hard to know what to get ppl! Now listen young lady - give us a smile - things will be ok and im thinking of u all the time hun xx

Sailaice - erm.......(kate runs back into town to find sailaice a really expensive pressie!)

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

How's that?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate..... _<sailaice deviously cackles and rubs her palms together whilst hoping it's diamonds Kate is picking up>_ 

Janie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry for all the BFNs and many hugs all round 

Sukie ~ hope you are doing ok? Panic attacks are awful, hope your doc can help you out. I always found that work was really good for me when i had them, it was almost my haven from them. Be good to yourself 

Hi there Wishing and Emma ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck to you both 

Sally and Shelly ~ congratulations for your BFPs. I think you posted before on the TTC with Tx thread so you're welcome to post your news there too 

Liz ~ have a fab holiday  Loving the outfit......what was it for?

Sailaice ~ love the name Tabitha and OMG, how cute is she!!

Kate ~ 6th OMG!!! Got a feeling you'll be beating us 

Jane (((hugs))) and   

I wanted David to win I'm a Celeb too.....think all those Busted fans were voting for Matt 

Hope everyone else is ok, love and luck to all...

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry in advance for this I've just got to get it out. 
Work went well today, I told my managers and they were really good, I think your right Lizzy it does feel like a bit of a safe haven for me. I almost felt normal for the first time in a week. Then I came home and my head goes in to over drive worrying about anything and everything, getting panicky and all the symptoms. Now feeling down and that this will never go, and I'll be like this for the rest of my life. 
I'm just trying to get my head round it all, I've got to try and keep positive and work at it. 
Lizzy long did you have panick attacks for?
Sorry for the rant when everyone is trying to lift themselves up! 
Love Sukie


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sukie - am so sorry to hear about your panic attacks.  I used to suffer from them myself years ago and the doctor told me it was stress and anxiety.  they gave me betablockers which really helped.  You wont be like this forever, honestly.  I'm glad your managers at work are understanding.  Have you thought about having some complementary therapy?  I have tried most things but I found that aromatherapy and reflexology were really good for stress related stuff and really helped to keep me calm.

I started with aromatherapy about 10 years ago when I used to suffer from the panic attacks and it really did help.  Plus you get the added benefit of just taking some time out for yourself for a relaxing massage.  I hope you feel better soon, thinking of you  

No need fro any apologies - thats what we are all here for  

Jane xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sukie I am so sorry about your panic attacks babe    I have only ever had mini ones on clomid. Maybe you should take Janie's advice and go to the doctors to get some beta blockers


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!

Where is everyone??   Your not all chatting away on other threads are you?


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Sailaice, I'm here!    How are you doing?  Love your piccie of Tabitha, so cute!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

She is such a cutie now she keep trying to walk around bless her I bet in a few days she will be running all over!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning All

I am feeling quite sane today - how strange I have been a total fruitbat all week and now its one day from testing and I feel very calm  .  Anyway if AF stays away I may hold off testing until Friday as I am a bit scared of seeing another BFN.  Its 2 weeks today since the basting, its gone sooooo slowly.

Right I am going to skiff off work now for a couple of hours and be brave and go to the Trafford Centre, I must be bonkers its probably awful there but I reckon its got to be better today than going at the weekend.

Catch up with everyone later.

Jane xxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning all.... just got out of a boring meeting!  

Sukie - Sorry to hear about your panic attacks... have they been supportive to you at work? Big hugs  

Sailaice - you are sooooo lucky having that cute fluff ball to keep you entertained! 

Janie - I've got everything crossed for you  well done for staying calm it can only help!

Morning to everyone else I've missed!! or afternoon?  

Feeling a bit better today with the cold in retreat  ... but (theres always a but).. I've got to out for a meal tonight with DF's family for his dads B-day it's normally ok but DF's sister will be there with her un-planned 5 month bump, and I'm so frightend of looking like a freak and staring at it the hole time or acting odd etc..   ...

Rx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Ruthie   I know just what you mean about staring at bumps! I've been sat opposite a pg lady at work (she finally left on maternity leave last week) I think by the end she must have thought I was a deranged stalker!  

Janie, hang on in there,    

Liz, how are you hun?

I need to rant - my team is moving desks in a couple of weeks and I've just been shown the new seating plan, and I have the worst desk of the entire team!  Right on the edge of the walkway (all open plan), with my back to all the people who'll be brushing past my desk, and my pc screen facing my boss!  I know it's trivial really but I'm really upset, I'm going to be constantly on edge - and definitely no more surfing FF during the day! (Yes, I know I shouldn't anyway, but you girls really do help keep me sane!   )      Doesn't help that I have PMT so I've blown it out of all proportion    I'm even thinking maybe I should leave after all, having only recently decided to stay.

Sorry for the me post. I promise to stop whinging!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Helen... Only the ladies here understand.. my sister keeps telling me not to think about it ? Hmm yes like thats easy?? 

Nightmare about your desk! I would feel the same!! Is there no way you can swap? Do you work on anything confidentail or have a need to be by a window etc?? You must think of something to help you survive!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi guys,

Doing baby climic this afternoon but no-one has arrived yet so thought I'd be naughty and log on quickly.

HelenO- Sorry that you have been given a naff desk. I think Ruthieshmoo is right, you should make up a reason why you can't sit there. 

Sailace- tabitha is gorgeous especially those huge blue eyes.

Janie- I have everything crossed for you    

Sukie- Glad being back at work was better than you expected.

I need some advice please. I can't beleive it but I forgot to take my clomid on day 2 so I started it yesterday instead. Do you think it will make much difference?

Thanks Emma x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emma - I am sure you will be fine taking your clomid on day 3 instead of day 2.  I know that some of the girls on the clomid bard have done this in the past, it might make your cycle a day or two longer though.  Try not to worry I am sure it will be fine.

Helen - I would make up some sort of reason why you cant sit at that desk, I would be upset too.  Ho about speaking to the other members of your team and seeing if anyone will swap or you could pull names out of a hat for the rubbish desk, thats fair I think.  Hope you get it sorted.

Ruthie - I so understand what you mean about staring at bumps, its so hard isn't it.

I just got back from the Trafford Centre, it wasn't too bad in there for a change and I managed to get an outfit for Friday night so am well pleased.  

Right girls - heres the million dollar question...........the clinic originally told me to test on Friday which will be cd28, but as its our Christmas do on Friday I didn't really want to do it then so they said I can do it tomorrow instead.  Now that tomorrow is almost upon us, I am thinking perhaps I should hold off until Friday as I don't want to get a false result plus I am terrified about it all and don't think I can bear it to see another BFN.  My cycles, before drugs were 24-25 days, then on clomid they were 28-29 days.  What should I do?  What would you lot do  Should I test tomorrow or Friday?  Answers on a postcard please.


Jane xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Janie - I think if you can take the madness    and hold, on I would wait for that lovely 1st wee of the morning on Friday    

Will be thinking of you because I wont be on after tomorrow until Monday!!! I so hope it's good news!!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Ruthie, I think I will try and hold off until Friday........lets hope I can stay this calm.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

janie77 said:


> How's that?


Yep that should about do jane xxxxx Still thinking of u loads and loads xxxxxxxxxxxxxx



sailaice said:


> Kate..... _<sailaice deviously cackles and rubs her palms together whilst hoping it's diamonds Kate is picking up>_


Oh my dont u have expensive taste?!! lol (wonders whether sailaice will notice they are fake diamonds!!!)

lizzy - cant believe Watford are still at the bottom of the table!!

Hi to sukie Helen Ruth Emma Liz and everyone else

Kate xxxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm really sorry I haven't been able to do personals for ages, I was ill all day yesterday, christmas shopping all day today, and I'm working tomorrow!!!

I miss you all, and please don't forget me!!

Just quickly, Jane       for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi emilycailtin sorry if i have forgotten u  I dont mean too.

We do all miss u - i know what its like to be busy and cant get chance to type much.

Hope u are ok?

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow, it has taken me ages to catch up with you lot!

Had a lovely few days with DH off work! He was relieved when I informed him that spermwatch had come to an end and he could relax again! 

Just wanted to send lots of positive vibes to Liz and Janie in particluar!                 

Sorry about all the BFNs. WE NEED SOME CHRISTMAS BFPS!!!!!!!!!!! URGENTLY!!!!!!!!!! 

Lots of love to all you fabberoonie girls!
Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi caddy how are u? Havnt spoken to u in ages!

I know we need some BFP's on here!

Glad u and hubby have spent some time together - its the same with me and my hubby - we have spent the last few days together even if it was sorting out the blokes house next door - we both said thats the last time we are so kind natured to someone - hubby is shattered poor thing

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Kate - poor you having to deal with all the clearing up. It is a really sad business indeed. 

I am ok thanks chuck. Usual rubbish. Nearly completed my Christmas shopping.  Seeing my con on the 21st. Got a progesterone test on Monday, but my levels were 96 (very high) last month and no BFP. At least I know it is working, I suppose. 
How you feeling at the mo?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya caddy 

U are good with the christmas shopping! Ive got all the kids bits but adults i dont have a clue! And my brothers are 17 and 14 so even worse!!

Hope the test goes ok on monday and that the 21st goes well.

I am ok - just really tired mainly but been doing too much thats why!

Kate xx​


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well what can i say.i feel like ive been hit in the head with a brick.not only have i started to spot brown but my mother just rang and said my sis in law is pregnant .......        i just dont know how to take it.im finding itr realyy hard to take it....ive turned into an emotional wreck...i dont know what todo


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi wishing4miracle 

Im so sorry that u are feeling so down and also hearing the news of your sister in law. Its not easy to hear news like that trust me as i have been there and im sure others on this thread have too.

Am sending u hugs and sorry i cant help anymore.

    

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi all
I'm feeling better today a friend came round after work and helped take my mind of it all 
Jane Thanks for the message it's good to know there's a light at the other end of the tunnel  
To answer your question I'd probably wait to Fri to be sure, if you can put up with the uncertainty for that long, but good luck what ever you choose 
Hayley it does come as a shock to hear news like that, did you know that they were trying? Take care and your turn will come soon  

Kate your picture is lovely x
Hi to all the other girls and lots of positive vibes 

Lots of love from Sukie xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey there...will catch up tomorrow as we had an exploding washing machine and the houise is chaos 

Sukie ~ will Im you hun 

Take care all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Urgh I have the flu I am convinced it is the flu and I am sooooo poooorly   arrived last night. Quite light tho, I thought it was an implantation bleed 

Lizzy The tube off the back off my washer came off last year  I was like a headless as I didn't have a clue why my kitchen floor was filling up with water  Hope it's ok now.

Sukie   Good Luck for tomorrow!

Janie have you tested hun?  

Wishing4aMiracle What bad luck to find out that when you have just started to spot! Are you ok hunni?? 

Caddy can't believe you have nearly finished you Christmas Shopping  I am going shopping on Sunday I really am! The progesterone levels sound really good!! I hope it's your month soon!

Kate I am allergic to non precious jewels 

Emma I don't think that it will make much difference as some women do take it days 3 to 7 

Helen can't you bribe someone to change seats with you??

Ruthie How did the meal go? I am sure you didn't act like a freak!!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i feel so low at the minute,crying on the phone whilst talking to my mum and on here...........


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

it hurts so much i dont know what todo anymore.every months the same.a disapointment and let down.ive had enough


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh babe   I wish I could take the pain away hon I really do.  It will happen for you, I know it's easy for me to say but it will.

Do you take vitamins? I know a lot of people with male factor and wellman, selenium and zinc has made massive differences to sperm count. My DH takes those and I also take Evening primrose (first 2 weeks of cycle) selenium, zinc (for eggs) folic acid, pregnacare, well woman and 1000mg of Vitamin C. Its worth a try sweetie


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Wishing4miracle, so sorry that your so low  

Jane Good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you!

Just a quickie from me - all well here in Prague. Still no AF signs for me, so far so good. Will keep you posted.

 Hello all my other dear girlies!!

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Great News Liz!!

I am praying she stays away for you!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning all..

Sailaice - Well the meal went ok.. although it did start with DF's sister calling while we were all at his parents house waiting for her to say she had nothing to wear because she is so BIG!!  

She has quite a big bump for nearly 5 months.... the conversation last night focused mainly on the baby and I smiled and joined in as I know they were nervous about me being there and didn't want to upset me (I lied and said I was fine even to DF to keep all happy)... Then when we got back after the meal she took me upstairs to show me all her lovely baby stuff... loads of expensive mama's & papa's etc and little tiny boots and baby grows and baby bath etc.... I felt soooo dizzy I though I would faint... just kept on cooing and smiling!??!

She said 'I didn't want to buy baby stuff straight away as I found out so early and you never know what can happen and I though of what happend to you (ectopic)'... heart in the right place but still made me feel   plus I was having the worst AF all night just to keep reminding me!!

Enough moaning!!!

Hope your flu is easing up??

Big hugs Wishing4miracle... sometimes it just gets to tough but we are never beaten and you will have your little miracle!

Magpie - Good luck!!!!! yay!! and enjoy your time in Prague!

Janie & Sukie - Fingers crossed for tomorrow!!!! I wont catch up until Monday but will be thinking of you both!! 

Lizzy - Lordy!! better get some Welles on!!

Caddy - nice to hear from you... good luck for monday!

Kate - Take a brake honey ! hope you have a relaxing weekend

Hi to everyone else hope all are well?!
Rxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank goodness it went ok, I would have probably got drunk  I can see how the baby stuff made you feel dizzy. I sometimes go in baby shops and when I walk out of them I feel like I have left my heart behind. Poor Injured us


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All, 

Well, just as expected / predicted AF has shown up today, which definitly confirms, what I thought, that I O'd whilst away with my Sister. So knew there was no chance of a BFP, so am now just hoping this next cycle snaps back into place and I just have the 1 AF this month! Must be one of the rare times I'm pleased to see her!! It also means , I'll be Oing (hopefully!), around the time we go away! Perfect! Gonna need to nip to the chemist at lunchtime though, as cramps have kicked and need some painkillers!! 

*Liz* - Glad you got to Prague ok and keep us posted on the No AF!!

*Sailace* - sorry to hear you are feeling so rough ...they always say, to tell the diff between Flu and a cold, is if you can leave a £50 note lying on the ground (that you don't own!), it's flu! Coz you are too sick too pick it up! Anyway, hope you feel better soon.

*wishing4miracle* - Sorry to hear you are so down. That news was the last thing you needed to hear I bet  

*Caddy* - Glad you had a nice few days off with DH! Wow, nearly finished your Xmas Shopping? Well done! I'm about 3/4 of way through. Good luck with your appt and the blood test!

*Helen* - sorry to hear about the desk probs at work and the PMT...but don't go making any rash decisions!!

*Ruthie* - how did the meal go in the end? Glad the cold is easing now.

*Emma * - sorry can't help on the Clomid tabs - assume you've already asked the ladies on the Clomid Forum?

*Kate* - Poor hubby...sounds as if he gave an inch and the guy took a mile! Still, nice to have some time together!

*Jane* - hold out till tomorrow if you can, but if not, just test on both days!!!! If so, have you tested today yet?

*Sukie* - glad you are feeling better. 

 to Lizzie, Emily and anyone else I've missed

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am sorry AF has arrived Tamsin   No consolation but we can be cycle buddies this next cycle? Mine is here today too.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Well after changing my mind so many times about when to test I actually did it this morning and I got a BFP, I really cannot believe it, its taken such a long time to get here and I know its still very early days so we are just hoping and praying that everythings is OK.
We were so shocked by the result that I did 3 tests one after the other.  DH and I just stood in the kitchen and cried.  It has taken me a while to post this news this morning as I actually feel guilty when I know there are so many people on here who deserve this and I also know how hard it is when someone announces a BFP.

Thank you to everyone who has supported me through all the 2ww's   

Sorry I haven't done personals, my head is in bits.

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

* GO JANIE GO JANIE GO JANIE GO JANIE*       

I am so very very happy for you!!!  I've pm'd you


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailace* - Thanks! AS I say, I'm OK about it, as I knew there was very little chance of anything esle!! I'd love to be your cycle bud

*Ruthie* - we must have posted at same time! Glad the meal went OK ish! Must have been so hard for you, being subjected to all that chat and clothing. Give yourself a huge pat on the back for being so brave.

*Jane* - OMG! OMG! OMG! I'm am sooooooooooooo happy for you, what fabulous news! Really hope all goes well. Keep us posted and hey don't feel in the least bit guilty for announcing your news! It's that kind of news that keeps the rest of us going!! Only thing is, how are you gonna get around the not drinking at your "Do"!?!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

OMG!! OMG!! CONGRATUALTIONS JANIE!!!!!!​        
        ​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Jane!!!!!  Congratulations!!!!!!!!

    

I'm really pleased for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Janie- Sailiace has jsut told me the news so thought I'd pop across from Pregnant chat to say Congratulations!!!    if you want to and feel ready come join us


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG Janie such fantastic news!!!        

You so deserve this after the huge support you've given to us all on this thread!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Janie

that is such brilliant news, I am so pleased for you

          

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Girls, I cant stop crying.  xxxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Wahey Janie!!!

Congratulations!!!  It is certainly good news like this that keeps people's spirits up.  You go girl!!!!  Look after yourself.  Brilliant news.  I haven't logged on the last few days as our clinic appointment was pretty bad news, but you inspired me to get back on the horse as they say    Look forward to hearing how you are getting on.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't forget to change your ticker Janie!!! Thats one of the fun parts  

Girls my   tummy is going nuts   Can't wait to get in. Have planned it already. Lovely warm shower (was going to have a bath but don't fancy it with  ) bed with a hotwater bottle and my tea! and a slushy DVD cuddled up to the cats! Bliss


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Janie - what wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      Huge congratulations to you and DH. It is so nice to know that treatment does work. BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sailace - poor you with bad tum. You must get snuggly with those pusscats asap!

Sorry for lack of personals again! Someone will have to shoot me!

Off for a night out on the Christmas tiles tonight and no 2ww is going to stop me!  

Love Caddy x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Tasmin and Sailaice!! I can be your cycle buddy to as AF is still here and I on day 3 I think?! 
Rx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

You certainly can Ruthie!! I am getting excited now about ringing clinic...how sad am I   xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

When are you looking to have IUI, Sailace?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Soon as possible Caddy. On the 2nd of November at my consultants appointment they said I would have a letter in 4 to 6 weeks  

I can't wait!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats soooooo exciting Sailaice!!

Caddy - Hope you have a ball tonight! I've got a party tonight to.. another fundraiser for our play!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hope you get something in the post in the next few days, Sailace! 

Have a fab time tonight, Ruth. 

See you all tomorrow (maybe with a hangover! )

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope you have a massive good drink  Have a dance for me!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Come out come out where ever you are  

Wishing4aMiracle are you ok hun? We haven't heard from you since this morning.


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Yay! Had to share this - I got my boss to agree to change my desk!!  I'm much happier now.  

But... I feel a bit guilty, because he swapped my desk with a colleague's who's currently off sick    Hopefully he'll be back in time to see the plan and get it changed if he's also unhappy.

Sailaice, it sounds like you should get a letter any day now.  Could you call them and see if a letter has already been sent?


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone - sorry I have been so bad at personals! Must make sure I come on this site everyday, but sometimes I just want to bury my head in the sand!!

WOW WOW WOW Janie - huge huge congrats!!! I am so very happy for you honey!!! Any tips (with iui too??)

Sailaice - thanks for your welcome - hope you start to feel better soon! Here is hoping your AF stays off and we both get BFP's on Sunday    

Wishing4amiracle - hope you are feeling more positive  

Magpie, Janie, Kate, Tasmin, Lizzy - thanks for welcomes.

Sukie - I had panic attacks for years and I found afformations to really help - 

Glad your boss let you change your desk Helen! Don't feel guilty - all is fair in love and work.

How is the hangover Caddy?

I tell you what if its a BFN Sunday I am going to work my way through an off license! I am so nervous and keep getting pains on and off - 

Well Hi to everyone I have missed,

Love emma x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

AF turned up for me today aswell, so I can join you in the christmas cycle budies, silaice and tamsin!!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Got to be quick as Im in the hotel lobby and somebody else needs to use the PC,

    Jane and DH! So pleased to hear your news!

Liz
x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Just a quick one to say

  Congratulations Janie'          ​
Well done Janie and DH! Absolutely thrilled for you both. Don't worry about upsetting us, it gives us all a boost when someone gets a BFP. It makes us realise dreams do come true. Please keep chatting to us on here, it will be great to know how you are getting on. Hopefully we will all be joining you on the pregnancy thread soon 

Love Emma xxx


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Janie and Liz,

What fantastics news - I am so pleased for you - what wonderful xmas presents to get for you and your DHs      

Wishing you all the best for the future - fingers crossed as am doing my test tomorrow

all the best
frani x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Frani- Good luck for your test tomorrow. i hope you get a


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am really poorly guys   really flu'd up now it's terrible.

Frani good luck for tomorrow  

Em no problem you can be our cycle buddie any day!!   

Emma pp my AF turned up today but I am looking forward to next cycle  

Helen I am so glad your desk has changed you can stay on FF during the day  

I phoned the clinic today at 4pm at they said if I haven't had a letter by the 4th of January to ring back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Congratulations Jane and Liz that is brilliant news   I'm so pleased for you both. It brought a tear to my eye (in a good way )  
Tamsin, Sailaice and Emilycatlin I'm sorry that your AF came  I think mine is on it's way! 

Emma p what are afformations (sorry for me being stupid)

Jen Hope you are okay?

Sailace Hope you feel better soon hun and get your letter xx 

Hi to Ruthie, Helen, Caddy, Kate, Emma, Frani, Lizzy, Hayley, Kathryn and Beth xx 
Love and Hugs
Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't understand...has Liz got a BFP too? I thought she wasn't testing till Sunday....


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hiya

I think I may have misread Liz mail from yesterday and that she is testing this Sunday - I was so happy to see so many BFPs and think I misread her BFP congrats to Janie  - many apologies for that  

Well I done my test at 500am this morning (having had my cat Castro bounce all over my head - he must have known!) and am sooo happy to see that we got a    

Am still in shock really - and still not convinced as we done 2 tests but the line is faint but still visible. I have to go to the clinic to pick up some patches today so will have a chat with them to see what they say. 
I feel so blessed and lucky - it feels unreal - and would like to say a huge thanks to everyone on this site for the support you have given me in the 2WW which was so much harder than I thought. I would have gone insane otherwise  

All my love and hugs    to all other 2WWers wishing you all   

cheers
frani x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

*Congratulations Frani*​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76682.0 <--Don't forget to let the girls know!


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

WOW another BFP!!!!!!! Huge congrats Frani!!!!!!!

Sukie - Affirmations are a series of positive statements - in a way that uses your right and left side of your brain, subconscious and consious. Taught properly they are amazing at helping panic attacks. Have a look on the internet about them - if you can't find much and are interested I can give you the number of the Lady. who helped me (this was 8 years ago - but has gone on the helped lots of people I have recommended for different reasons).

Sailaice - Poor you, stay warm and get better soon. Sorry about AF    

Emma B  - hi ya, I have replied to your PM.

Hugs to all - I am thinking of being naughty and test a day early tomorrow - oh oh oh oh oh        
xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow I'm back again to congratuate another person!! Congratualtions Frani!!!  a nice little run of BFP's fingers crossed there will be some more!!

Fingers crossed I'm spreading some baby dust with my posts!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi 

Not sure why anyone thinks I have a BFP when I havent even tested yet!

I sent a congrats for Jane and DH on my last message!

Just to make it clear this is for Frani - Congratulations!!  

Liz
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Frani - Congratulations!!! It shows that IUI does work!!

Sailaice - How are you today?  Have you got yourself tucked up on the sofa? 

Emma-pp - How are you?

Sukie - Have you tested?

Emma B - Are you ok?

Kate - How are you?  Not spoken to you for ages!

Liz -    for Sunday!

Tamsin - How are you?

Ruthie - Did you have a good party?

Jane - Have you come down off the ceiling yet?

Hi to Helen, Caddy, Hayley, Kathryn, Beth, and anyone I've missed xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All 

Wow, what a selection of BFP's and AF's arriving! I knew all women together in a house can have synchronised AF's, but didn't think it could happen on a FF forum!!!!

 to you *sailaice* (sorry to hear of the tummy probs....I've had horrid cramps too...and to have the flu too...double yuk ) and *Emily*.. I'm fine thanks...just looking forward to the , starting in a few days!!.....and of course you *Ruthie*....still, we can all keep each other company aye! Let's hope it'll be our turn this month/early Jan!

Congrats again to you *Jane* (has the news sunk in yet?).....& congrats to you *Frani*

Helen - Great news on the desk move! Hope you don't have to move again.

emma-pp -  for Sunday...sending you lots of    

Sukie - Hope AF is not on her way for you....

 to everyone else!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

congrates ladies of bfps!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Clare!!    How are you honey?? Hope you are feeling ok and that peanut is ok too  

Emma-pp I am at work today and full of flu but I am really milking it so it is ok   I have been a naughty girl in the past and tested as early as CD20  

Hi Liz I knew you meant Janie but I can see why people got confused hun, hopefully the positive thinking will be a positive thinking for you honey   I can't wait till Sunday!  

Em I am at work   I am really bunged up. Had 2 Beechams tablets this morning and going to have a lempsip in a bit   Just to think I was being really negative about IUI and it really works!! I can't wait to have mine now  

Tamsin the cramps have eased off now thankfully just the flu left to get rid of  

Wishing4miracle How are you feeling today??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everyone

The news has still not sunk in - we are in shock and feel absolutely terrified as it is very early days. 

Frani - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU, am so glad you got your BFP too, we are exactly the same stage - isn't it scary

Sailaice - sorry your not well.  You must think positive things about IUI, they only gave me a 15% chance and look whats happened.

Liz - I'm thinking of you     for Sunday

Emily - I am still in shock, think  it will take a few days to sink in, I didn't sleep a wink last night!  How are you??

Helen - Glad you go the desks sorted

Kate - hope you are OK, thanks so much for all the positive vibes  

hello to everyone else, hope you are all OK.

Jane xx xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Janie I am sure it will sink in soon!  are you changing your ticker?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls hope u are all ok?

Well it was my neighbours funeral yesterday - quite sad but at least now he is at peace i guess.

Well if u want a laugh - went up the cemetary for the funeral yesterday and went to go and lay some flowers on my grandparents grave and uncles grave - was getting out the car (bareing in mind its chucking down with rain and the wind is blowing a full blown gale!) hubby is stood waiting for me with an umbrella and my foot gets caught in my bag so im hanging out the car door hanging over a big puddle!! I was so busy laughing thinking im going to fall in this puddle and have to go to a funeral covered in mud! I finally got to my grandparents grave where the rain came down good and proper and was going down the back of my trousers!! Me and hubby were sat in the car laughing for ages! God knows what ppl thought of us!!

*Sukie* - Glad u are feeling a bit better 

*Lizzy* - oh no about your washing machine - hope u got it fixed?

*Sailaice* - sorry that your AF turned up.

*Wishing4miracle* - hope u are ok hun.

*liz* - Glad u are having a nice time away and good luck for testing on sunday.

*Ruth* - Sorry that your meal out wasnt great with the pg lady going on all the time - think i would have walked out!

*Tamsin* - sorry that your AF turned up.

*Jane* - fab news on the BFP!!!! I told u xxxxx

*emilycaitlin* - Sorry your AF turned up. Im ok hun.

*Helen* - how come u asked for a change of desks?!!

*Caddy * - hope u had a good time last nite?

Hi to *Kathryn Jen emma-pp emma.b* and anyone else ive missed

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kate* - wasn't the weather yesterday awful...glad you had some funny moments amongst the sadness! Not long till your follow-up appt aye!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya tamsin 

Yep appointment on tuesday!!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kate ~ we're not bottom!!!! 2nd from bottom  By the way we're playing Reading tomorrow 

Caddy ~ good luck for the 21st 

Wishing ~ i'm sorry hun, its so tough when that happens. Big hugs and keep chatting to the lovely ladies on here 

Tamsin, Emily and Sailaice ~ sorry the wicked one arrived (((hugs))) Sailaice ~ hope you feel better soon 

Ruthie ~ well done on getting through the meal ok......hope the party was fabulous 

Helen ~ bet you're pleased they've moved you to a better place....would be shocking if you couldn't get on here 

Emma and Liz ~ good luck for Sunday  

Sukie ~ how are you getting on....sorry for not IMing yet but I will. Take care xx

Janie and Frani ~ i've posted elsewhere too but congratulations to you both 

Got a shiny new washing machine now.......i'm sure i shouldn't be so excited about a domestic appliance but its fabulous 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am still sooooo poooooorly!!  

Kate weather was crap yesterday grrr. Hope your flowers stayed put!

Lizzy I got very excited over a new hoover once, your not alone


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*in a dream like state*....thinks...ah this time in 2 weeks, we'll be in a taxi en route to the Gatwick Hilton.............and then off to Inverness the following day........*comes out of dream like state* realising I'm still at work........


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi all This is a quick one as I'm at work and lots to do!

Sorry Liz I was a bit of a doughnut and didn't read your post properly! Good luck for Sunday x 

Fran Congrats on the   !!!!!!!!

Sailaice Hope you get well soon

Emma P thanks for the info  

I haven't tested but I will over the Wk end if AF doesn't arrive but still think its on it's way as discharge is getting pinker as normal.
Love to all
Sukie xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've never had pink discharge leading up to AF it's either all or nothing with me   Maybe it is an implantation bleed. MY stomach is still hurting from AF


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Sailaice your not in a good way are you  .Thanks but no for about the last six months, I get the pink every month so it will be her in the next couple of days ( got my hopes up before and   comes along! ) xx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi guys, Remember me again ?? I've been off the board for a bit, just couldn't cope with all the info in my head, or talking about fertility issues for a bit, I needed a bit of time out.  Congratulations to Janie for getting a BFP - that really is wonderful news, it's absolutely fantastic !!  I've started on Clomid 50mg, but it looks like my ovaries perhaps aren't responding to the dose.  I'm on Day 11 now, and she said it's possible I'll be anovulatory or something.  I've to go back on Monday for another scan.  At £150 a scan, it ain't cheap !


Nora 
xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girlies  Was doing some studying but cant get into it so have given up and do some more later!

*lizzy* - i know we have Watford tomorrow - of course i want my team to win but then u need to come out of the relegation zone! I also get excited about new appliances!! Glad u have a new washing machine now!

*sailaice* - I know the weather was pants yesterday - im sure someone up there was having a right old laugh at me!! I doubt my flowers will stay put but i feel bad now as my aunty had obviously put some artificial flowers on my grandparents grave and i just ripped them out and threw them in the bin! Im sorry and also i apologise if i sound snobby but i really hate artificial flowers! The ones that were on the grave before were just plain purple so i had left them but the ones yesterday were all really bright awful colours! I told my mum what i done and she also hates artificial flowers and even told my aunty that i thought they were tack!! ooopppssss!!

*Tamsin* - your holiday will soon be here! And think of me working my guts out for the good old NHS!!

*Nora* - hello hunny! Good luck with the clomid. How come u have to pay for a scan?

Kate xx​


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Coz I'm doing it privately, Kamac.  It may well be I end up having four or five scans this cycle   - nearly a grand !! I've just been thinking in the shower about starting to do car boot sales to raise some extra cash !!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just had it confirmed from the blood test and have been given 17 August as EDD - still cant believe it.

Thank you all so much for all of your support and good wishes - you girls have been fantastic.  I hope its catching and there are more BFP's to come before Christmas.

Sending lots of    and     

Love Jane xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh my word nora that is expensive isnt it?!! Yes a few boot sales are in order i think!!

Jane - fab news that u have had it confirmed now!!!! Good luck hun.

Kate xx​


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

janie77 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Just had it confirmed from the blood test and have been given 17 August as EDD - still cant believe it.
> 
> ...


Janie - it's fantastic news, and it gives us all hope for IUI !!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes im with u there Nora 

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello weekenders! (nearly)

No hangover to report, probably because I am such an old wino these days! 

Jane - fab news re the blood test. A lovely summer baby! 

Hi Kate - you sound like you had an eventful day yesterday. I agree witth you re artificial flowers though.

Sailace - poor your tum. Hope you are feeling better over the weekend, sweetie. 

Liz - huge good luck wishes for you on Sunday.   Hope you are having a fab time in Prague.

Nora - sorry to hear the Clomid does not seem to be working. Are they going to up your dose? I am a fellow Clomid mentalist, but this is my last month.

Helen - good news re the desk move. As Lizzy said, we can't have you deprived of FF! 

Hi Lizzy - glad you having fun with your new washing machine! Simple pleasures eh?! 

Sukie - I almost always get spotting too. It is rubbish. Let's hope this time it is something else.  

Tamsin - are you Christmassing in bonny Scotland then? Better take your thermal undercrackers! 

Emma pp - good luck for testing.  

Hi Emily - hope you are not working too hard.

Emma - how's you?

Ruth - have you recovered from your partying yet?  

Hi to Jen and Kathryn and Wishing4amiracle and Beth.

Here's hoping for more Christmas BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya caddy glad u had a good nite out and not got a hangover!

Well im off to sort some dinner 

Is it me but i am feeling really down today - wondering where my life is going to go at times.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh Kate! I know how you feel at times!

Am sending you a big hug. 

I have just done my cards and I seem like the only one who is just me and DH. All the cards I write are to people with kids!  

Still, it is the weekend and after seeing that poor 16 year old girl on TV with leukaemia who has stopped treatment and how brave she was, I am just think my life is pretty good really.

You have always got the mighty Reading, Kate! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Kate you do a really important job and are a wonderful person who is always there for anybody else, you'll get your baby x  but a shame about the football team though! (joke) 

Caddy enjoy a glass or two this weekend x

Nora Good luck with the clomid hope the scan shows up lots of healthy follies x 

Jane That's great that you have EDD, take care and we'll speak soon x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Nora of course I remember you!! Hope the clomid works for you honey   wow that is expensive for a scan.  

Janie that is brilliant news honey!!   the 17th of August is my mums birthday! You will have a lovely summer baby.

Caddy I hope we all get a BFP over christmas too!!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello everyone!!!!!!! well af is not the same as usaul this month.this is my forth day of gunk (sorry abit tmi)
not having proper flow ladies what do you think it could be,real dark thick stuff coming out,brown or dark red nearly black!!!(sorry again )no proper blood that i normaly get.....
anyways booked the app for bloods to get done for egg share,theyre on the 19th.free for me £95 for dh.we will get there im determined.my mums giving us £200 to put towards it.she thought id get upset about the whole thing.im just forgeting about it at the minute. we are more important.

congrates again to ladies who got their bfps today!!!
good luck everyone!!!

hayley


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Hayley,

Have you tested just to be sure. That does sound like an unusual AF.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Caddy thanks for the kind words it has cheered me up now  Just a bit annoyed with my hubbys sister i guess! I know i should think really that i have my health and should be grateful for that.

Sukie also thanks for the kind words - i feel a bit better now. guess its the time of year as well doesnt help.

wishing4miracle - good luck with the blood taking and thats great that your mum is giving u some money. My mum said she will do the same if we needed the money for ICSI etc but then she would know we were having tx and i dont really want anyone knowing!

Hi sailaice any plans for this evening?

Kate xx​


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

how long have you known that you need tx then kamoc?we had known of problems for about nearly two yrs and told parents about june time.they were understanding and now whole family knows

and yes sailice have done tests and just get those stupid visable lines as you squint that are there but not there


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya wishing4miracle 

We have known for a year now that we needed tx but trying to get the hospital to refer us for tx is becoming a nightmare - ive had blood tests, HSG, lap and dye, numerous scans etc and im getting fed up now!

Hopefully on tuesday we will actually find out where we are heading!!

Kate xx​


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well its taken since  july to get the doc to send the referal letter to lister.but all going well we maybe having tx by april hopefully   its been tha long waiting but i think were finaly getting somewhere


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

That sounds positive wishing4miracle.

I think they want to put me on clomid when we see them on tuesday but im going to ask about referring us for ICSI but know that will take them ages as well!!

Kate xx​


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

you not had clomid before then?so what probs do you have?they put me on it for 6/8 cycles because i was iregular.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

No ive not had any clomid yet!

As far as i know i have no problems now - i did have some endo and 3 cysts but they were removed a few weeks ago. Hubby has 4% normal sperm forms so as far as we can see that is the only real problem now.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No plans for tonight I am in bed dosed up feeling really sorry for myself. I am at a dog show in the morning at 5:30am and I feel so poorly.

Kate I hope you get some clomid and get out on the waiting list for ICSI too!! I am going to ask about going on the waiting list too when I go for the IUI appointment.

Hayley did you find the clomid regulated your cycles more? Clomid seemed to shorten mine which was good.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya sailaice hope the dog show goes well for u today? U could have took my dog with u!!

I am off to my tutorial in a while just thought i would come on here first!

My hubby went off to work at 3pm yesterday and is still not home!!! And i wont get to see him either!

Take care

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning!

All's well here. Did some more Xmas shopping last night, so really feel as though I'm starting to get somewhere.....just got to wrap them all now! Will have all the Xmas cards written out and sent today too....

*Nora* - Welcome back hon - we all need to take some time out sometimes - good luck with the scan on Monday! We used to do car boot sales, then we discovered Ebay!! LOL

*Jane* - Woohoo - your EDD is the day after my birthday!!

*Caddy* - Yes, we sure are.....first time away at Xmas too! Oh don't worry.....we'll be coming well equipped!!  Glad there was no horrid hangover!

*Kate* - right there with you.....and it's always this time of year, that brings it home harder  And as much as we should be thinking "how lucky we are in other aspects", sometimes it's hard aye! Hope you're are feeling a little brighter today....Enjoy your tutorial....

*sailaice* - hope the dog show went ok? Howz the cold today?

*Hayley* - hope you get an answer either way soon...so frustrating.

*Lizzie* - Howz the new washing machine?!

 to Ruth, Helen, Emma-pp, Emma, Emily, Jen, Kathryn and anyone who knows me!!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Well I had the flowers chosen to go round and say thanks to all the nurses/doctors, colors picked out for their individual personalities and thank you cards to thank everyone who helped make our dream come true - and it just didn't get that far.......... I know I have tested a day early but it was a BFN and I have the start of red blood. WHY! I just don't understand it - it just gets harder every time and I just hope and pray it will end soon. I was really stupid this time and even went into monsoon and picked out different outfits depending if our bundle of joy to be was a boy or a girl and I never normally let myself do that..... I am sat here typing in floods of tears and I guess now I will just have to get up go for a walk in the sunshine and think of all the wonderful things I have got..............

But it just hurts so much......................................


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sending you lots of  and  Emma....so sorry it wasn't your turn this month....wish I could take away your pain...

p.s. I'm see you're in Bournemouth....I'm there next Thurs / Fri for my team meeting / Xmas Meal!


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

emma-pp said:


> Well I had the flowers chosen to go round and say thanks to all the nurses/doctors, colors picked out for their individual personalities and thank you cards to thank everyone who helped make our dream come true - and it just didn't get that far.......... I know I have tested a day early but it was a BFN and I have the start of red blood. WHY! I just don't understand it - it just gets harder every time and I just hope and pray it will end soon. I was really stupid this time and even went into monsoon and picked out different outfits depending if our bundle of joy to be was a boy or a girl and I never normally let myself do that..... I am sat here typing in floods of tears and I guess now I will just have to get up go for a walk in the sunshine and think of all the wonderful things I have got..............
> 
> But it just hurts so much......................................


Oh Emma, you must be absolutely heartbroken, it must be so hard for you. It's natural to think those thoughts about whether it will be a boy or a girl - it's human nature, don't beat yourself up about it. Sometimes there isn't a reason why these things happen, and a lot of it is down to luck. Perhaps take some time to grieve for this lost cycle and then dust yourself off and prepare for what comes next.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

Emma I'm really sorry it didn't work for you  
I tested this morning and got a   and the   has just showed up! I was expecting it though so hasn't really come as a big shock.
Love Sukie x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Thinking of you, too, Sukie - hope the AF isn't been too much of a pain in the backside


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Emma and Sukie so sorry the   has arrived.  This ttc lark is so hard but somehow we find the strength to carry on trying .......

Take Care

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sukie - sorry to hear of the BFN and that  showed up afterwards....


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies hope u have all had a lovely day? My hubby finally came home at about 12.30pm!! The tutorial was really good it was about human biology! All about vitamins!! Like i dont know already!!

*Tamsin* well done on doing some more xmas shopping - i will finish mine on monday hopefully!

*emma-pp* - so sorry it was a BFN hun - but dont give up hope.

*Sukie* sorry u had a BFN as well - at least u kind of expected it - im expecting mine any day now as well!

Hello to everyone else xxxxx

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everyone

Just [popping on quickly to send lots of       to Liz for testing tomorrow.  I have everything crossed for you    

Emma and Sukie      so sorry you got BFN's  

Kate - glad the tutorial went well and your hubby finally came home.

Right, must be bed time, I am so tried.

Jane xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning,

It's a BFP for us. We are hoping and praying that this one sticks!

Liz
x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow Liz!!!  Congratulations!!!             

Take care of yourself and keep us posted with how you are doing.

Emma and Sukie    hope it happens soon for you.

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG.....Liz I am so thrilled for you both, what wonderful news      I bet you cant take the smile off your face.  WELL DONE xxxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats Liz - you must be over the moon. Here is wishing you a healthy happy 9 months   

Thanks Nora, Kate, Tasmin, Jen and Sukie for your kind words - I would go insane if this site was not here.
Sukie sorry for your BFN honey -    to you.

Well I am off to start enjoying Christmas with lots of bubbly!! After not drinking for 3 months I am going to make the most of it - and new year new start!!

Have a lovely one everyone - may it bring all what you wish for..............

Big hugs

Emma xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

'CONGRATULATIONS LIZ'      
       ​
Emma-pp - Sorry you got a BFN.  Thanks for the pm, sorry I've not replied yet!

Sukie- Sorry to hear that the  arrived 

Hi to everyone else! Went to a party last night, had a fab time. My friend is still in bed. Didn't drink but lots of dancing which I haven't done in ages. Today we're going to get a Christmas tree and Jo is going to help get the decorations out of the loft (If she ever gets up!!) I want the house to look really festive for when DH gets home on Saturday.
Hoping I don't 'O' until he gets back

Bye for now Emma xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Liz* - Wow, a BFP for you too....that's great...Congratulations hon....sending lots of sticky vibes

*Emma* - Glad you had a good night! Always good not to have a hangover, if you help it! Have a lovely time with your friend today...and fingers crossed O holds off until DH return!

*emma-pp* - Enjoy yourself!

DH has gone off Xmas shopping with his mum...a yearly tradition Poor sausage wasn't really up to going...he's come down with man flu! Bless him..still, better to get it now and not when we're away....that's when it'll probably be my turn!!! AF has all but gone and only CD4, hope it's not gonna be a repeat of last month 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

All these BFP's are brilliant !!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

wow another BFP there is a defiante run on here right now!!! 

Congratulations to you all!!!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow so many  .No drinking for you girls over christmas!!! How funny to have another run of  .The same happened to loads of us in may/june time.Lets hope the run of good luck keeps going. Please come join us over on the pg chat when you are ready...this is an open invite to all-pg and ttc.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76682.0


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Liz, That's brilliant news!  Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Liz Congratulations on the BFP   All the best to you and your DH and enjoy the rest of Prague x

Emma P Glad that you are feeling a bit better, enjoy Christmas hun and positive vibes for the new year x

Emma Sounds like you had a good night, hope you got all of your Christmas decorating done x

Tamsin Hope your Dh is feeling better and starting to get over his man flu x

Hope every one has had a good wk end x

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls finally here  Have been working and as hubby on nites cant get on the computer as its in the bedroom!

*Jane* - hope u are ok hun.

*Liz* - massives of congrats on the BFP!

*Jen* - hi hun hope u are ok?

*emma-pp* - Make the most of the festive season hun and enjoy yourself - i intend too!

*emma.b* - hope u got a tree? And bet u cant wait for hubby to get home!

*Tamsin* - hope the AF stays away for u. And hope your hubby is feeling better?

hi to *Nora Emilycaitlin Sukie* and anyone else ive missed

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Kate 
How are you, how did Reading get on this week end? They are doing really well in the table x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations Liz!!!!    

Will talk more tomorrow girls....hectic weekend


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sukie im ok hun - u?

Reading dre 0-0 with Watford yesterday - think we are now 5th in the table!

Hi sailaice xx

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Kate
I'm good thanks, we got our tree and decorated it today. Got the last of my presents today so just need to wrap them.  Have you finished getting your presents?
That's great that your in 5th. I watched the Chelsea v Arsenal match with Dh as he supports Arsenal down the pub, it was a good match.
Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sukie 

Well done on getting the rest of your presents - im going in tomorrow to get mine!

I support Arsenal as well but Reading are my home team 

I love your photo now i know what u look like!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Kate
Not another gooner!  
Thought I should put a pickie up. Hope you get the rest of your shopping done tomorrow x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks sukie - only got to get my hubby's presents as everytime i have gone xmas shopping he has been with me!!

Unfortunately i have been a gooner for about 14 years now! When my youngest brother was about 6 months old i dressed him in one of my Arsenal shirts, scarf, hat etc and took a photo - i basically forced him to support Arsenal and now hes a massive fan and he is 14 years old now! My mum said by dressing my brother up and taking a photo is also called child abuse!! lol  I will have to hunt the photo out!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Goodmorning all! 

Kate I'd have to agree with your mum


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Girls!!

Sukie I am sorry AF arrived honey   how are you feeling today?

Kate good news about the football  

I have had a record AF it last 3 days instead on just 2


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Good morning Sailace
I'm ok thanks x
Three days! mine lasts about seven days! 
How are you doing?
Could you do me a favour and blow me a bubble (I don't like odd numbers and I've been odd for about a week, I can't take it any longer)  lol


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

There you go honey, is that better?

I am soooo tired! Going Christmas shopping tonight. Woohoo!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you very much 
Enjoy the shopping and I hope you feel more energetic soon x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All 

Well despite feeling poorly, DH has been a real trooper and gone into work...bearing in mind he has a 1.5hr journey, each way and mainly on the M25! He reckons he may go home, after he's done a few bits though! Still, just glad it's now and not end of next week! And hope I don't get it!

Still, we got a few things done at the w/e, including getting the case down and nicely laid out ready for packing! Also bought a new camcorder! Got to have a record of our trip "up North" Posted all my cards out and wrapped some more pressies.

*Sukie* - Well done on getting the Xmas dec's up and pressies bought...I've still got a few to arrive, that I ordered online, (hoping they arrive in time!), but well on the way...howz AF? Being kind to you I hope? Great pic by the way!

*Kate* - My bro supports the Gooners!

*sailaice* - howz the cold? How was the dog show? Enjoy your shopping tonight! A 2 days AF?!?!? Wow 

 to everyone else!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin..it was the flu    I have had man flu    Fine, has improved loads. My voice is a bit croaky. I was always worried about my short AF as I thought I didn't have a very strong womb lining   Your DH sounds lovely! I live up North you can pop into see me!  
I am at the west of scotland cat show this weekend. I am so excited.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Ooops, sorry *sailaice*...meant to say Flu, as when a woman has flu, she tends to genuinely have flu!!! Oh a cat show, sounds great. Never been to one myself...probably coz DH fears I'll come home with some new additions or something!! We'll give you a  as we fly over Middlesbrough


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Cat shows are fab!! I like them anyway. DH gets really bored tho   I am so busy this week. Friday is a killer. Finish work at 4pm, bath Red, pack cool box for next day then my Christmas party starts at 7pm.  am debating whether or not to leave the bathing till 11pm but it takes an hour or more and I need to set off at 3:30am. Might have to cancel going to Christmas party.....


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Good Morning all!!!

Wow congratulations Liz!!   It gives us all hope!!!

I just feel we've got to do it this month and trying not to put presher on DF and myself but can't help it it would make a great start to the new year!!

Sukie - Sorry AF arrived big hugs!  

Sailaice -Hiya good luck with the cat show... how old does the kitten have to be before she can join in?

Tasmin - I must have missed your post... off anywhere nice?

Big hello's to everyone I've missed !!
R xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

The kitten will probably be shown by someone else when we find her a new mummy and daddy.


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Liz - congratulations    

Sailiace - hi, how are you?  I worry about my af only lasting 2-3 days too

Sukie - love the picture  

Ruthie - i really hope this is your month 

Janie - hope you are keeping well and getting over the shock    

Tamsin - sorry I have missed a bit of news I think, where are you going ?

Kate - good luck with hubbys pressie

Hi to everyone else, got to go now to do some shopping with my mum

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Kathryn... Here's hoping for all of us!!! 

I to worry about short A/F sometimes only 2 maybe 3 days! (sorry tmi) but very heavy on those days... also my cm comes really early about 2 days after bleed... I think I must be ov'ing earlier than I thought maybe??  

Rx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm hoping I get injections for IUI because I think menopur makes the womb lining thicker.   Enjoy shopping Kathryn

Do you take your temperature Ruthie? That really helped me with TTC


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

No I found it to stressfull as I always need the loo at night and therefore get a disturbed reading.... does that matter? I may start as from tomorrow am....

Did you get your letter/date for IUI?? I might have missed a post!
Rx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope, I think it will be after Christmas. I am going to start temping in the meantime.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok I'm leaving work early now as I'm off to see (don't laugh) Iron Maiden in Cardiff with DF and his brother....  
So speak tomorrow!!
R xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sailaice we must have posted at the same time!

Good luck with Temping... I'm gonna try to and shall see how it goes!!
R x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

I just got back from a scan, me follicles are plumping up, so looks like we're going ahead with IUI.  I wasn't expecting that (convinced meself that I hadn't responded to Clomid !!).

I see you are chatting about temping, I did mine 'online' on the Toni Weschler website thing for a while...it was good, but it the soft ware got my o'ing day wrong a couple of times, which put me off it a bit.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Brilliant news Nora! Lets hope you have the same good luck Janie and Liz have had!!!


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, let's see. I'm a bit of a pessimist (I know - positive thoughts and all that !!  ) !!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Postive thinking      

So when will you be basting?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm at work, so it's just a quickie.  Ruthie - I get ewcm soon after AF as well!!!!

Hope everyone's ok, speak soon xxxxxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

sailaice said:


> Postive thinking
> 
> So when will you be basting?


Maybe tomorrow, maybe Wednesday. Thanks for the posi vibes - I need 'em !!


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Congrats Liz on the BFP - thats great news     

When is your first scan date ? And how are you feeling?

frani x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Ruthie / Kathryn - sorry, was talking about my trip to Inverness - we're off there for Xmas, fly on 23rd Dec, for 4 nights!   And believe, I REALLY need that break!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls hope u are all ok?

Sorry not really up for personals today so afraid a bit of a me post!

Christmas shopping was a nightmare today - town was packed and after a while i had enough and came home - luckily i had done the old park and ride!! Then trying to wrap presents up but the dog kept jumping on the wrapping paper!!

I have my follow up appointment tomorrow and dreading what is going to be said - probably more scared in fact.

Im not feeling so great today - im worried about my husband and would normally post what is going on but its a personal one this one so would rather not. But please feel free to PM me and get a private chat 

Take care

Kate xx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

just a quickie from me as we are still in Prague and it's not easy to get online.

Thanks for all the congrats, I hope we get some more BFP's on here soon.

Will catch up properly when I get home,

Liz

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi girls

Kate I'm sorry you didn't have a good day 

Nora Good luck for the basting  

Emma P Thanks very much for the name and number   How are you feeling today?

Tamsin Most of the cramping gone now thanks, hope your pressies come in time. I would love to go to Scotland and I have yet to go, but hopefully soon!!

Kathryn Hope you had fun shopping with your mum x

Ruthie Enjoy the concert x 

Lots of love and positive energy to everyone     
Sukie


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Kate good luck for tomorrow  (I meant to put it on the last post and got distracted by the cats!)


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

kate,  just wanted to pop in and wish you good luck for today honey,  i hope evrything goes ok

sorry for the gate crash guys


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Honeybun don't say that   you are not a gatecrasher!! You are one of us!!!   Honeybun may be having a C section today ladies!!  I'm so excited!!

Sukie I am off to scotland this saturday but it is for a cat show so I probably won't see much of it  

Liz hope you are having a lovely time in Prague!  

Kate I have pm'd you  

Nora I will be thinking of you today and tomorrow praying you get your BFP!  

How dark are the mornings now!  I am soooo tired definately christmas shopping tonight!  

PS where is Janie   Has she moved over to the PG/TTC board??


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Kate & Nora

Good luck for today    

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Kathryn!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Kate - Are you ok?  I'll give you a pm later xx. Good Luck for today.  

Sailaice - i hope you will be wrapped up warm in Scotland this weekend!!!!! Brrrrrr!!

Hi to everyone, fingers crossed for some bfp's


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All 

Well left DH languishing in bed this morning - he decided to blow it in sick today, but is on leave tomorrow anyway, so will hopefully shake the worst of it off. As I say, just praying I don't come down with it!

*Kate* - hope the appt goes ok today....and that you are feeling a little better? Have PM'd you!

*Nora* -  today, if today is basting day!

*Ruthie* - How was the concert? A couple of guys in the office go to rock concerts alot

*Kathryn* - How did the shopping trip go with your mum? Get everything you wanted to?

*sailaice* - good luck with the temping!

*Sukie* - Glad the cramping has eased..soon be time for more  !!!

 to *Jen, Emily, the 2 Emma's!, Helen, Jane, Caddy*

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Em   I am going to wrap up well brrrrr   It's a long drive down we will be setting off really early  

Tamsin I hope your poor DH gets better soon! I still can't find my thermometer!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Kate, sorry your having a hard time hun   good luck for your appointment!

Sailaice, is it your cat show this weekend?  My step-SIL breeds and shows cats - can't remember what breed though. Good luck - go Red!

Hi Tamsin, what's wrong with your dh?  Hope he feels better soon!

Nora good luck for basting!    

 to Sukie, emma b, emilycaitlin, Liz, Janie (where are you??), Kathryn, Ruthie, and everyone else!  It's so hard to keep up with you lot!

Are you all ready for xmas?  I just can't get into the mood this year - haven't got any decorations up, not bought any pressies, haven't even planned xmas dinner (dh and I are both vegetarian so it won't be turkey!).  I can see myself running round like a mad thing on xmas eve!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup it is on saturday I have hoping to come first!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi *Helen* - Oh it's only Man Flu! But you know how they go on and on and on and on about it......in fairness he has been quite rough, but is on the mend, so am sure another couple of days indoors in the warm, he'll be as right as ninepence!

Know what you mean about the lack of Xmas spriti! Mindue I'm just so busy at work and at home, I just don't seem to have the time to get into it! Still, Team Meeting / Xmas Meal down in Bournemouth on Thurs, so hopefully that'll help!


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi girls, still not sure when I'm being basted still !!  Hello to all of you anyway !!

Salaice - what sort of cats do you breed ?? I'm feline bonkers, love 'em to bits.  How are you finding the temping - are you using software or paper and pen ??

Helen - I know what you mean about Christmas, we're having a really small scale one this year (apart from the fact we need to tighten our belts coz of all these fertility costs  )

I hope Kate's consultation goes ok today, hopefully she will bring back some good news.

Nora
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Nora,

I still haven't started temping yet as I can't find my thermometer   I breed persian cats they are so cute I love them to bits. Have you had a positive OPK yet?


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

OOh Persians, absolutely adorable.  My neighbour has three oldies who she looks after for the Blue Cross, they are beautiful, although being old ladies they are a bit prickly when you go to stroke them !! My Mum used to have a Burman, another beautiful pedigree.  I just have a plain old moggy, but I love her to bits.  

No, I haven't had a +ve OPK yet.  TBH, I've got those Boots one and they're a bit crap, really. Not the best to interpret.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi 
I'm off work today and went for my intital appointment with a psychiatrist this morning and they are going to give me tablets to try and help with the panick attacks and I can start taking my clomid from Jan which is good as I was worried I would have to put it all on hold 
Kate it went ok today x

Sailice How long will it take to drive up to Scotland? How are you feeling today?Good luck in the comp x

Nora hope you get your date soon

I'll catch up properly later as Dh is working from home today and is busy and I'm stopping him from working


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Sukie, that's good news about the tablets isn't it.  I'm sure you'll be fine on Clomid now.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Great news about the tablets Sukie I am sure they will sort those nasty attacks out honey.

Persians are adorable but take a lot of grooming   mine are so used to being groomed they just sit in the power shower.


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

I really, really can't imagine what my cat would do if I put her in the shower !!!    She'd probably faint from shock !!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

They get used to it. Mine have been getting bathed since they were babies


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Really upset and shaky just watched an extremely disturbing video on Peta website about fur farms and a poor animal got skinned ALIVE. I am really upset and had to turn it off but I am going to start donating to Peta. I want to make a difference.

Love a very shaky Sailaice xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Again not really up for personals but i really want to thankyou for your continued support and the PM's from everyone it really made me smile that u all care so much 

My appointment was at 10.45am and after going through what happened at the lap and dye we are finally being referred over to the John Radcliffe hospital for IVF. We are very happy as got fed up with waiting.

Will catch up with u all soon

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Kate I hope your ok? Thats great news that you got referred for IVF do you know how long roughly it will be?

Sailaice That sounds awful  Defiantly is a worthy cause x Thank you to you and Nora for the support 

Emma how are you doing? Did you have a good wk end with your friend staying?

Tamsin Enjoy your meal on Thurs

Helen Hope you get your things sorted for Christmas x

Hi Lizzy hows the new washing machine going? Are you all ready for Christmas? x

Hi to Kathryn, EmilyCatlin, Emma P, Jane, Jen, Mary, Liz, Beth, Hayley, Ruthie, and everyone else  
Sukie xx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Kate

Great - you got some positive news from your visit !!   You're young and healthy so hopefully IVF will give you the results you want !!

N
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sukie - the consultant says it takes about 6 weeks but with xmas etc may take longer. But at least now we can go see someone at the hospital and find out where we go from there!

Nora - thanks for the kind words and your support last nite 

I will reply to everyone's PM's when i get chance!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Kate Thats brilliant news, by the way it's a lovely photo and your god son is so cute.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

I have only just been able to log on today - we have the builders in at the office and its total mayhem - I haven't even been able to get my emails today.

Kate - Am so glad your appointment went well and thats is great news that you getting refereed for IVF.  I hope you are feeling a bit better.  

Sukie - Thanks for the PM    Glad your appointment went well too, its sounds very positive to me, good news that they can give yousomething to help with your panic attacks and that you will be able to start clomid in the New Year.    Sounds as though you are getting organised for Xmas.

Kathryn - I am fine thanks, the news is starting to sink in now.  Hope the shopping with your mu7m was good.

Ruthie - how was Iron Maiden?

Nora - wishing you loads of luck for basting       

Helen - I know what you mean about Christmas, I haven't done anything yet, I so need to get my act together.

Liz - Are you still in shock?  Hope you are taking it easy and having a great time in Prague.

Kathryn and Sailaice - I used to have very short AF - sometimes only 2 days, my acupuncturist told me  had a cold womb and that I had poor blood flow.  I started using a heated wheatbag every night in bed, not too hot though and my AF soon changed and got 2-3 days longer.

Emily - have not read my PM's yet, but noticed yours, I'm not ignoring you hun, will respond ASAP  

Big Hello to everyone I have missed  

I haven't posted on here for a few days but I have been reading your posts and trying to keep up with you all.  To be honest I was worried about continuing to post on here since I got my BFP as I know it can be hard for others.  Then I noticed that some of you were asking after me and then I got PM's asking where I was and I just didn't know what to do for the best.  

Sending        to you all  

Jane xxxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Janie, I think you should continue to post on here !! Your news has been so good and keeps us all encouraged    Now - I have to ask - did you take some time off when you had IUI or do anything different ?? I am going to take a couple of days off, and then go back to 'normal' as it were.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Jane I second that you should stay on here!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Janie  I am going to try the heated wheatbag again!

Kate things are finally starting to move!! Well done sweetie won't be long for you!!

Sukie it was awful I thought about it all last night.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Sailaice - That video sounds awful, no wonder its haunting you, especially with your love of cats.


Kate - That's really good news about IVF.  Fingers crossed that it is not too long before you get going!

Nora - Good luck for the basting, no more idea when it will be?

Sukie - I hope these panic attacks settle soon for you, it's really scary to get them, as no matter how many people to tell you to relax, it just makes it worse.

Hi to Emma, Liz, Kathryn, Ruthie, Helen, Jen, Mary, Beth, and everyone else


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies! 
well af is near enough done but im now unwell.i feel like dog pooo ladies.not long til blood tests and christmas so trying to take my mind off feelin ill.bit bored to because im off all this wk and dh is not with me as he has still got work


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Wishing4miracle, sorry to hear that your not great 

Tamsin, i hope DH's manflu is better!

Kate, hope you can get going with treatment soon   

Nora, when will your basting be?    

Sukie, I hope your panic attacks calm down. I used to get them. They started after my father died (when I was 17), I had another bad patch of them about 5 years ago, I found that alternative therapies helped.

Hi Jane, will send you a PM

Hi Sailaice, what an awful video  . I hope your cat show goes well!

Hello everyone else!

We are home now, so I'm up to my eyes in washing, ironing and unpacking! I have just called my clinic and am waiting for a call back.

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Liz I bet you didn't need to catch that flight you could of flown home alone you are so happy about BFP  

Hayley just relax and take it easy and you will soon feel better hopefully  

Em hello! Sorry I forgot to text you back the other day I have only just realised


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok today?

I am feeling really happy now we are being referred for IVF just need to get saving now and in all honesty with my studying its probably happening at the right time. Looking to 6 months to hopefully start but really not sure. I went and watched my youngest brother in his school panto last nite which was quite funny  But driving home in the car and having time to think im so scared of actually having IVF now. Just mainly think what if it fails - what a waste of money that could be spent on a holiday (sorry that sounds really selfish) and what will it do to mine and my husbands relationship. I just dont know right now - feeling really confused.

Thanks girls for your continued support xx

Kate xx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Kate,

I'm sure your emotions will go up and down before IVF, but success rates are very good & 6 months will go past quickly for you I hope.  

Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks liz  I guess we all feel like this before treatment but once we get the referral and get a chat i will feel better

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

6 months will fly by Kate! Good Luck for your exam results honey!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Liz glad to see your back safe and sound, good luck with the washing! 

Kate You'll take everything in your stride and I'm sure it will all turn out ok, it's defiantly worth the try x 

Hi Emilycatlin thanks for the message, I'm getting there! How are you?

Hayley Hope you feel better soon x

Sailace Good luck with the wheat bag, hope it works for you x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Where's Caddy these days??

I hope the wheat bag works too Tamsin


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Sorry to barge in but have been following the tail for a while and am feeling frantic now - we had a BFP after our IUI  last Friday and were over the moon. However, today I have been having strong period pains from lunch time and have started bleeding a few hrs ago (though the pain has stopped now)- am so upset, I don't know what to do. Spoke with the clinic who said to rest up and come in tomorrow for a HCG test - but I feel so devastated and lost  
frani x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Frani,

Sending you lots of . I hope the bleeding stops and that you get a nice high HCG test. 

Thinking of you,

Liz
x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Still don't know when I'm going to be basted, me OPK's are still negative.  We're provisionally doing it tomorrow...but if on the scan it shows that me egg's still waiting to launch, they are going to give me a HCG and we'll do it over the weekend....and I was put on Clomid to help regulate me, and in my last two 'natural' cycles I ov'd on Day 14 !!  

Liz - I absolutely HATE unpacking - grrrrr !!!!    

Kate - it is absolutely normal to feel the emotions you're feeling now, we've all felt them - the 'Is it worth it?' kinda thing.  The best thing you have on your side is youth, remember that - IVF is loads succesful on gals in their twenties, so take some hope from that.  

Frani - sorry to hear about the bleed.  I know of some women who bleed all the way through their pregnancies.  Fingers crossed it is just an anomaly  

Nora
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls  I have been doing loads of studying as i have a portfolio meeting tomorrow which is very boring!

Sailaice - thanks hun i hope 6 months does fly by which it should do with being on placement etc!

Sukie - thanks again for your kind words 

frani - sorry to hear what u are going through - hope tomorrow goes ok   

Nora - hope u ovulate soon hun to get on with the basting! Thanks also for your words of wisdom - i do feel better now 

Hello to everyone else

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Good evening ladies x
Just went on the chat room for the second time, blimey you have to be quick to keep up with them! 

Frani Good luck at the clinic tommorrow, hop it is all fine 

Nora hope your opk comes up positive x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Frani I am so sorry you are bleeding I hope to god everything is ok darling! Lots of women bleed in early pregnancy and I hope you are ok. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.    

Nora I am hoping you get a + opk soon!!


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Salaice - I got a +ve OPK this morning, so looks like basting may go ahead today, fingers crossed.  I'm going to retire from the internet till Monday, and take things easy (ie if I go on the web after basting, I'll just drive meself crazy looking at statistics for success rates for IUI and stuff and that AIN'T healthy !!  ).  Hope you get yours soon, too !!  

Wishing everyone lots of   vibes - I'll be back on Monday !!!

Nora
xxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi all,

A flying visit, as off down to Bournemouth shortly for my Team Xmas Meal/Meeting! All ok here, CD8 and no sign of a 2nd AF this month, so fingers crossed it stays that way! New gas wall heater fitted yesterday, so upstairs nice 'n' warm and Molly (my tabby) has a new home! DH still off sick with man flu, but has now moved down to his chest and his coughing is keeping us both awake!!

*Kate * - glad to hear you had a positive outcome from your Appt! Hope you are feeling a little better? You have a good chance of success, so let's start with some   
*Nora* - great news on the +OPK.. for today!
*Frani* - hang on in there, not uncommon to bleed early in PG and doesn't always spell disaster..so  with the HCG test/s. 
*Jane* - ...hope all is going well? Nah, feel free to keep posting here and keep us updated on progress!
*sailaice* - the wheat bags? Have a good time at the cat show! 
*Liz* - Welcome back! Did the clinic call you back?
*Sukie* - Glad you enjoyed the chat room....sorry I missed you....will let you know how the meal went...we're having Mexican!

Sorry, really must dash....Hi to Emma, Kathryn, Ruthie, Helen, Jen, Beth, Emily & Caddy and anyone esle I've forgotten!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

Does anyone like my dress http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_17725_244047_-1  It's not in that colour though its in a Royal Blue colour.

Tamsin guess you won't have had much sleep then honey  Hope you have a nice meal in Bournemouth!

Nora  I am thinking of you!

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies hope u are all ok? I have finished the last of the christmas shopping today!! I have a portfolio meeting at 2 then meeting my friend then off out tonite so doubt i will be on today and when i get on tomorrow i will hopefully have my exam results!!

Sukie - the chatroom is a great place but like u say its really hard to keep up at times!

Sailaice - i love that dress!!

Nora - great news on the positive OPK - good luck with the basting   

Tamsin - have fun down in Bournemouth today  Im feeling a bit better now thanks.

Hello to everyone else

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Have it great night Kate!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sailaice that dress is gorgeous!  When are you wearing it?

I'm just on quickly, as I'm at work, so hope everyone is ok, good luck nora for the basting!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tomorrow night. I am eating rabbit food till then


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi fantabulous girlies!

So sorry for my absence - been really busy. Finished the Christmas shopping today. Hooray!

Huge apologies too for the lack of personals. I have quickly caught up with all the goings on. (Dress looks fab by the way, Sailace)

Am off to Rome for the weekend so will catch up on Monday.

Been feeling AF is on her way. Not feeling so bothered as there is too much partying to do   and I am going to have some immune tests done next month, I have decided. Am just hoping AF comes after the weekend.

Hope you all have a great weekend.

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy have a wonderful time in Rome!! Your right there is too much partying to do!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

morning girls!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hello gorgeous ladies 

Caddy have a great weekend 

Hey sailaice last nite was good and i got to drink for once as im always driver! Didnt stay out long as we were both really tired!

anyway...........i actually got my exam results last nite online and ive PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yippeeeeee!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Congratulations Kate!!!!!  

Liz
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Well done Kate!!!!

You will be able to relax over christmas now!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate that is fantastic news, well done for passing!!!! 

    

Thanks for the PM too, I haven't had time to respond as yet but will do later, promise


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate thats fantastic!!! Well done you babe!!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls

Tamsin-Hope you had fun in Bournemouth. I was out in Bournemouth Weds night for our works xmas meal. We went to Ruby's. Where did you go? Did have fun with my friend at w/e thanks. Managed to get xmas tree up and decs down from loft. House looks great for when DH gets back. Have a fab time in Rome.

Kate- Well done on passing your exams . Glad things are moving forward for you with treatment too!

Liz and Janie- Hope all is going well.

Caddy- I agree about the partying. I had a few too many Wednesday night. I knew i shouldn't, to stand the best chance, but I feel like we have been putting our lives on hold whilst ttc. It was good to have some fun!

Sailace- How was the dog show? Your dress is gorgeous.

Frani- Hope your results were OK.

FlamingNora- Good luck with the basting.

I have had ewcm the past couple of days. OPK -ve so far. Really hoping I haven't O'd already. Dh back sometime tomorrow . 

Hi to everyone else Emma xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Dog show was good thanks, they are really catty people tho!! Even tho they are dog lovers!   That dress I will be wearing in just under 2 hours!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya lady's sorry i haven't been on for a while... feeling low this week and negative about ttc.. had some odd  and it all feels like to much pressure..  

Sorry for the me me me post and lack of propper personals..

Kate - great news on your exam results!

Emma b - good luck when DH returns and you can get on with    !

Sailaice - your dress is lush! how did your Persians do?  

Ruthie x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ruthieshmoo, sorry to hear you have been feeling low. TTC gets too much for us all at some point. Hope you start to feel a bit better soon. 

Emma xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi All,

Had an ok time in Bournemouth! Was so tired, just wasn't in the mood to have a good drink, plus the people I was with weren't that inspiring...only me and one other woman, (she's not my cup of tea), rest were men - 14 of em, and, so was all man talk!! Zzzzzzzzz Nice hotel though...brand new..Ramada Encore...!

*Emma* - We went to a Mexican called Corianders! Was ok, but a bit cramped and the food wasn't that great! Oh well! Not sure where you got Rome from, we're off to Inverness! Ah, I see now, it's Caddy whose off to Rome! Hope you get that surge soon and get in plenty of  when DH is home!

*Ruthie * - ..sorry to hear you are feeling blue....this TTC lark sure is soul destroying at times isn't it.

*sailaice* - Wow, sure is a fab dress..hope you have a great time!

*Kate* - excellent result - welll done!

*Caddy* - have a great time in Rome and hope AF stays away....preferably for 9 months or more!!!!

 to everyone else!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Tamsin- I have been to Corianders once. It's OK if you are just going as a couple but as a group it's too small. I found the food OK but your clothes end up stinking of onions! Not good if you are going on somewhere else afterwards! Sorry I got you and Caddy mixed up. Have a great time in Inverness.

Well how lucky am I?? Did an OPK this morning and got a really strong POSITIVE  . Can't believe it has happened just in time for DH coming home. Trying not to think of it as a sign, but my mind is running away with me as usual!! I had pre-warned DH that I may be pouncing on him as soon as he walks through the door. Poor him after a 22 hour journey!

Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well? Went to the pub last nite and had a couple of drinks to celebrate!!

Thanks for all your congratulations im really pleased i passed!

*Jane* - reply when u can hun - hope my PM made sense!!

*Emma.b* - well done on the positive OPK now have some fun with hubby!!

*Tamsin* - sorry your weekend wasnt so great but u can look forward to going away to scotland now!

*liz emilycaitlin Sailaice Ruth* thanks for the kind words - all your support overwhelmes me at times xxx

I now feel i can finally relax with TTC and await the referral for IVF 

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have just got back from Scotland   I am so tired 3 hours there and three hours back to take Red to the cat show. He is now officially a Champion!!  !!

Kate I hope you aren't too overwhelmed as there is lots more support where that came for  

Emma get him pounced on!!  

Ruthie I am sorry you are going through a bad patch babe   you ok now babe?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Good morning
Well done Sailaice on the win 

Kate congrats on passing, thanks for the PM. Xander is our youngest cat a bit of a rascal 

Emma good luck!!!!!  

Ruthie How are you feeling now? Hope you are feeling better, you'll get there in the end x  

Caddy Enjoy Rome x

Tasmin It's a shame that your night in Bournemouth didn't turn out so well, I'm sure Christmas will make up for it.

Liz and Jane I hope all is going well xx

Hi to everyone else x
Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are having a lovely weekend?

*Sailaice* - thanks for the text last nite and so pleased that Red is a champion!! Thanks for your continued support 

*Sukie* - hope u are well?

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Kate
I'm good thanks, how are you doing?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Really big apologies for not keeping up with you all at the moment......just had so much work and a million things to do as well as having a hideous chest infection but I will catch up tomorrow.

Take care and as always much love, luck and babydust 

Lizzy xxx

ps Sukie ~ so sorry didn't IM you back.....hope you are doing ok hun


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

I am on a late shift today - it will be weird being back on a hospital ward working after so many weeks!!

Sukie i am ok - will actually be glad to get back to work!!

Hope u are keeping well lizzy.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girlies!

Emilycaitlin has internet and car trouble today   she will keep trying to get on tho


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi everyone, back from my self-imposed exile !!  Sorry - this is a bit of a 'me' post, but Kate I'm so happy you passed your exams - well done !! Hello to everyone else and sending you all  

I had the IUI on Thursday, it went ok.  I would be quite happy to have it for more than two cycles (which my Consultant has thus far planned for me), it was that simple.  I took two days off, but then got back to normal by Saturday.  Although when I say 'back to normal' I feel really washed out by the whole thing, emotionally and mentally.  God knows what I'll be like if we have to do IVF    I'm sort of oscillating between thinking we have a good chance of success and feeling very negative about the whole thing.  After we'd had the IUI I went to the loo and a little bit of the pink fluid they suspend the spermies in was there when I wiped, so I've convinced myself it all fell out anyway !!   Anyway, Mr Nora's sperm count was low (14 million) but he had a fever of 39.2 last weekend, and the quality was apparently 'grade 1a'.  The consultant said my endometrium was 'impressive' on the USS but a bit 'cloudy' - what the hell does that mean ??!  

We were in the supermarket yesterday and met up with a friend of ours who just had her third baby a few weeks ago, although I am happy that our friend is well, and the baby is gorgeous, it put me into a real tailspin and I was very upset for the rest of Sunday.  

It really is a horror this two week wait thing - I can see why some ladies test early, because the time drags slowly and relentlessly  

Anyway, I feel a bit better now I've got that off my chest !!  I'm on IUI now, I suppose I should move to the other thread about 'Ladies On 2WW TTC with Tx'!! 

Nora


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Flaming Nora- No need to apologise, it does us all good to offload on here. Hope you are feeling a bit better. Good luck with the IUI. You are more than welcome to stick around on here. We would like to know how you are getting on.

Sailace- Well done for Red becoming a champion, you must be really proud.

Kate- Have you worked on the ward before or is it a new placement? Hope you are enjoying it.

Emma x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

So sorry i haven't been around for ages.  Its been so busy at work and I haven't really had much time to log on and then by the time I get home in the evenings I am so exhausted I just sort of collapse on the sofa.

I haven't had time to read through the posts, but just wanted to pop on and say Hi and that I haven't forgotten about you all.  Will try to catch up during the week.

Jane xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi ladies... thank you so much for your supportive words... feeling a little better.. I was just disappointed in myself because I can't seem to get the temping right and I've had a lot less ewcm, neg OPK's and our BMI recently has been a bit disheartening and with only one tube I stated to feel really negative and frustrated...  BUT today  I started some positive visualisation techniques to try and picture the   reaching the   ... I must have looked a right odd one at my desk this lunch time!   

Loads of babydust to all!!!
Rxxxxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Ruthie, don't worry to much about the temping, if it is becoming stressful.  I have been reading that there is absolutely no difference in pregnancy rates between women that chart their temps and women that don't !!  As for the EWCM..I did all that Toni Weschler stuff - I defy anyone to differentiate between semen and EWCM !!  AS for feeling the tip of your cervix....


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Nora, yes the 2ww is pretty gruelling after IUI, well to be honest any 2ww is awful! Remember we are all here through it all.

Kate I hope work is going well.

The positive visualisation sounds great Ruthie!    

Congratulations to Red and Sailaice! 

Jane, thanks for the PM, will PM you in a while!

Hi Emma, Emily, Sukie, Caddy, Tamsin and everyone else.

I have my scan next Friday (29th)- will keep you posted.

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz - love the new picture, pnly just noticed it


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Jane,

I was getting fed up with the bloomers one. This one was taken in the Summer before I had all my hair cut off!

Liz
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kate ~ congratulations on passing your exams....fantastic  Hope everythings ok with you hun  Watford are now bottom  Maybe i should switch allegiance to the Arsenal and the lovely Thierry 

Liz ~ so pleased to hear about your BFP.......thats fab news. Congratulations  Good luck for your scan 

Ruthie ~ hope you are feeling ok now 

Tamsin ~ have a lovely time in Inverness......i used to live near there 

Caddy ~ hope you are enjoying Rome. I love it there, fab fab city.......but then i just get delusions of me being Audrey Hepburn and riding about with Gregory Peck on a Vespa  

Sailaice ~ well done Red  The dress was fab by the way 

Nora ~ you're more than welcome to post on either thread hun.....or both 

Sukie ~ how are you getting on hun?

Hope everyone else is doing ok,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

I hope you do not mind me joining you! 

I am on day 30 of gawd knows how many days in my cycle as since Oscar had treatment straight away. 

Got very busy with hubby this month so fingers crossed it has worked. If not, we have an appointment on the 3rd Jan to Egg share. 

I have symptoms but do not know if it is all in my head. 
Had spotting about day 7/8 past ov, got neausea, trapped wind - which I got last time, night sweats around day 7 to 10, had AF pains for the last few days, always tired, got creamy discharge. All the signs seem good but too scared to test! We are going to test on Xmas eve so that we can either celebrate or commiserate (sp).

When I was pregant with Oscar I did not have one single symptom so I have nothing to compare. 

Plenty of babydust to all! 

Carrie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls hope u are well today? I am on a late shift again today then an early tomorrow!!

*Nora* - glad the IUI went well and fingers crossed that its a BFP for u. Thanks for your PM's 

*emma.b* - i am on my own ward again for the xmas and new yr period - its just i forget how busy it gets!!

*Ruth* - sorry u have been feeling so rubbish - i feel like that at times but trying to see a bit of light at the end of the tunnel but its not easy. Keep smiling hun we are here to support u 

*lizzy* - sorry that Watford are bottom  Arsenal are a great team but personally think u should support Reading!!! lol

*Carrie* - welcome to the mad house!! Good luck for testing on xmas eve if not then egg share sounds like a good idea - im looking into that myself as we cant afford to pay for IVF at £5000 a go!

Hi to *Sailaice Jane Liz* and everyone else xx

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope you're all well. Kate - congrats on passing your exams!

Sorry for the lack of personals. I've been really really down for the past couple of weeks, spent most of yesterday in tears, and then AF arrived in a big way last night so it looks like my xmas present will be an HSG!

I always seem to feel like this at xmas.  Anyone else finding it hard?  Do you have any tips for getting through it?  I just want to curl up and sleep through it all, ideally waking up some time in May.


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Helen - it is bloody hard, there is no doubt about it !! I think you just have to try and keep your mind occupied and stuff.  I want to hibernate too - I'm not going out at Christmas or New Year at all, I can't be assed talking to friends about it, I just want to stay indoors with Mr Nora.  

Your hormones will be all emotional with your AF as well.  I also think it does good to have a great big cry - as well as a tremendous release it gets rid of some nasty toxins.  I know it's difficult to see AF in a positive light, but it is the start of a new, fresh cycle - out with the old, in with the new kinda thing.  

Nora
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Helen ~ (((hugs)))

Carrie ~ welcome and lots of luck for your test on Christmas Eve 

Kate ~ if Thierry signs for Reading I'll support them (i'm that fickle )

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sorry I've not done any personals, I'll get on again tomorrow.  My car has given me an early present of £700 bill for the head gasket going, so I've been trying to get all that sorted out!!

Hope everyone's ok, love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Girls  

Em that is really bad news about the head gasket  it's always the same here something always happens just before christmas.

Lizzy are you feeling better? 

Helen I am sorry your feeling like this babe, it is hard at christmas but next year we could all have our babies!!

Nora    you right you cant tell the difference between ewcm and   ..... well maybe ewcm might be a bit stretchier ewwwwwww  

Kate 

Hi Caz you are more than welcome to join us

Hi Magpie and Janie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladeez!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning (just) Sailiace!

How are you?

Liz
x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Afternoon girls- i am on my last month of ttc naturally before giving clomid a proper go! I am due af between 23rd and 27th so will test soon but not sure of which day

good luck to everyone else !


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm fine thanks Liz   Hows you and little baby doing  

Good Luck Bubbleicious! Hope you don't get to try clomid and this is your month!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

thankssailaice!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Now panicking as I did not temp just checked EWCM this month and now thinking maybe I did not ovulate... 

I have always ovulated but as it is my first natural month maybe it was all mucked up. 

Been having AF pains since Sat/Sun but still no sign and very white discharge like jelly! jeez - how annoying!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Fine thank you Sailaice, just very tired.

Hi Bubbleicious & Caz     for your cycles this month.

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

When are you due to test Caz?? 

Magpie enjoy it!! Spend lots of time snuggled in bed with hot cocoa and slushy dvd's!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon,  I'm at work at the mo, but glad to see you are ok Liz.  How is everyone else?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies hope u are all well? Work has been nice and steady - last xmas it was quiet as anything but have a feeling this yr will be busy!!

*Helen* - sorry u have been feeling so down - i think we all get a time like that - no advice really just to let it pass i guess. Have u booked your HSG yet?

*Nora* - hope u are keeping well?

*Lizzy* - u should support Reading anyway!! lol Although Thierry is quite nice!

*Emilycaitlin* - oh dear - head gasket going is not good!!

*Sailaice * - hello hunny 

*bubbleicious* - welcome to the mad house!!

hi *liz caz Jane sukie* and anyone else ive forgotton!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

caz nox said:


> Hiya girls,
> 
> Now panicking as I did not temp just checked EWCM this month and now thinking maybe I did not ovulate...
> 
> ...


If you ovulate normally, I don't see why this month would be any different Caz. Not sure what the discharge is - could it be   ??


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I dunno - still no sign and day 32. I am too scared to test but need to know. We are going to test on Sat - hubby wants to wait till Sun to keep the dream that I am pregant going! 

We did the deed every other day from day 10 to 20 - kept us warm! So I can only assume we timed it right. It is my first natural month since all the treatment. As we did have a baby maybe my body has changed and the little swimmers got to the right place this month! 

I am not too worried as I have my IVF appointment on the 3rd of Jan. 

By the way - Hubby is a huge Arsenal fan!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Just a quickie from me!  To wish you all a very merry christmas and a very happy new year, where all our dreams finally come true!

 to all the newbies..welcome and look forward to getting to know you.....

As you know we're off tomorrow and I just pray we manged to get our flight ok - not till Saturday, so fingers crossed the weather improves by then!

I'm CD15 today and yet to O!  Had an appt on Tuesday and cyst had slightly decreased and she said she could see follicles in both ovaries, so fingers crossed I'll O soon and then the 2WW will begin once again!

Take Care evreyone and speak to you next week!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!! 

I have decided this christmas I am going to have a bloody good drink!! Then I'll fall pg woohoo!!  

Good luck for testing on saturday Caz!!    I will log on especially to see how you have done  

Tamsin Hope you ovulate soon!! Hope you have a lovely time!! Don't forget my present  

Kate glad work has been nice and steady! Hectic in my place, I really want to retire!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Morning girls,

Bit of a late one for me today- i treated myself to a lie in as i've finished work now until the new year yipee!

Caz nox- how long are your cycles normally? i would have tested by now i'm so impatient, but then you look at the negative result and think 'well its too early anyway'   what are we like?

Sorry i don't know many peoples name's on here yet, i've only just decided to rejin the boards from last year, and if the   arrives this month i will be going back on clomid, so will be leaving you all again   

Anyone breaking up for xmas today then?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I break for Christmas tomorrow and can't wait!!! 

You can stay over here bubbleicious even if you take clomid


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Just popping by to wish you all a super fantabulosa Christmas and New Year. Let's hope 2007 is our year finally!  

Lots of love to everyone!

Caddy x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

caz nox said:


> I dunno - still no sign and day 32. I am too scared to test but need to know. We are going to test on Sat - hubby wants to wait till Sun to keep the dream that I am pregant going!
> 
> We did the deed every other day from day 10 to 20 - kept us warm! So I can only assume we timed it right. It is my first natural month since all the treatment. As we did have a baby maybe my body has changed and the little swimmers got to the right place this month!
> 
> ...


If hubby has a normal sperm count then you did the right thing by having sex as much as possible - I believe the thinking now is that you should have +++sex to maximise your chances. And you're bound to have hit ovulation day at the very least !!  I agree with you that the pregnancy might have changed your body a bit. My mate concieved on Clomid after being infertile for yonks, and then basically couldn't stop getting preggers afterwards - the lucky moo !!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Bubblelicious you lucky thing, finished till new year?  What a luxury!!  I've not ime off at all over these two weeks!  

Sailaice - How are you? Have you worn your dress yet?

Nora - How are you?

Hi Cadddy!!

Hi to kate, emma, liz, jane, tilda, and everyone else xxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Emily - I'm fine, at work (I work for the NHS  ). I think my cycle's failed coz I've got sore boobs, or at least tender ones.  Bugger !!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Em! I wore my dress last friday but _might_ wear it again on boxing day it all depends 

Nora wow lucky mate I wish I was her! 

Caddy I hope you have a wonderful christmas too!!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, we have not been told anything different about Hubby, but when we had our last IUI there was only 12 million - which was cleaned to 5 million - so I do not think that is a good amount 

So, we did every other day just in case he is classed as low count. 

I think I might test tomorrow...scary...


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

caz nox said:


> Well, we have not been told anything different about Hubby, but when we had our last IUI there was only 12 million - which was cleaned to 5 million - so I do not think that is a good amount
> 
> So, we did every other day just in case he is classed as low count.
> 
> I think I might test tomorrow...scary...


I think the most important thing with IUI is that they are heading in the right direction and have good forms etc. I'm sure your Consultant would've mentioned it if he thought your husband's count was problematic ?? Remember if you test tomorrow and it's a neg, it could be coz you tested too early and there isn't enough HCG. My friend is 40 days gone and did three pregnancy tests all negative this month she found out she was pregnant on Tuesday when she went for her pre-IVF scan


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls just a flying visit for me as off out babysitting in a while!

Sailaice - what do u do for a job hun?

Caddy lovely to see u - have a great christmas xx

Tamsin have a great time away!

Its been really foggy here the last few days and is a nightmare!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Ladies!! I'm so excited!! Its my last day at work and it's nearly Christmas!!! Woohoo!!

Hi Kate! I am an International Executive <---sounds posher than it is   It involves translating, accounts etc Its been realyy foggy our end too and sooo icy  

Caz have you tested sweetie?


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya

Bought the test yesterday...too scared this morning to do it. 

It is Clearblue an ealry one. 

I think we might do it tomorrow - I cannot belive I did not do it. 

I promise to log on tomorrow to let you all know either way. 

Merry Chrimbo everyone and a very happy new year - 2007 with plenty of babies whether they be singles, twins or even triplets!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caz I hope it is a BFP for you babe


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Awww, good luck Caz, I hope it's a BFP


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

So sorry not been on for ages! trying to get everything sorted in office before I'm off at 4pm! yay!!  Then back in on the 3rd and I should have tested by then!!!! 

Merry Christmas to all of you ladies!!  Will be back in Jan 07 hopefully with a 

Sending loads of baby dust out to all of you!! 

Ruthie xx​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Good luck with testing caz

Sailaice - wow it does sound posh! How many languages can u speak?

Work was good today - managed to clear a load of patients out for xmas but bound to get busy again with the old granny dumping!! Off out on a works xmas party tonite then have the weekend off!

Kate xx​


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't been about for a while  

I will catch up and PM later  

lots of love

Kathryn xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days. I have just updated my 2ww clomid diary. Off to Mum's for xmas until Weds. Will log on and see how you are all doing. 

Merry Xmas 

Fingers Crossed for a great start to 2007   

Emma x


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi All 
I hope you are all well? I have been really busy at work and at home.
Hi to bubbleicious and Caz good luck with your cycles  
Kate and Liz I'm doing good thanks x
Will try and catch up and wish everyone a merry Christmas on Christmas day
Sukie x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

So sorry I haven't been around.  Just wanted to wish you all a merry Christmas and may all your dreams come true in 2007.

Thanks so much for all of the support this year, I honestly don't know how I would have coped without this site and the amazing people on here.

Am sending lots of        to everyone still on the 2ww and waiting to test.  Lets hope Santa brings plenty of BFP's.

love 
Jane xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya all, 

Well, a BFN for me... gutted... I was so sure.

Still no sign of AF - looks like I am getting EWCM - maybe I didn't ovulate?? I am on day 35 now. I have my apointment with the IVF/Egg share on the 3rd Jan - so maybe they can scan me to see what is happening in there! 

Merry Christmas everyone - now - where is that bottle of wine - hee hee! 

Love to you all!


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

God Caz, I'm so sorry, if AF is on her way hopefully she will start soon and you can get it out of the way.  At least then you will be on a new cycle for IVF and you will, I'm sure, have success with that.  (However, it ain't over until the fat lady sings, remember and until you've bled you don't know for sure what is happening, the test could've been done too early - I don't want to get your hopes up, but my friend tested and tested and tested and they all came out negative until the bean was seen on her pre-IVF scan (she was on Menopur, I don't know if that makes a difference))  It could be that you didn't ovulate, or you did ovulate and you didn't concieve.  It could be that you ovulated later than you do normally.  Could you be ovulating now, even perhaps, if you have EWCM - it's a possibility !!

Whatever happens, relax (I wish I could follow my own advice !!  ) and try and enjoy yourself - I think the New Year will be one with lots of BFP's for all of us, and we will finally be able to celebrate     

Nora
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Caz (((hugs)))

[size=12pt]MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone ......i hope more than anything that 2007 brings you all marvelous BFPs

Love, luck and much babydust!

Lizzy xxx[/size]


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Happy Christmas all!!!

I hope all your dreams come true in 2007!

Liz
x​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Caz - I'm so sorry about the bfn. Fingers crossed that 2007 brings better news.










HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls will catch up with u soon 

Merry christmas to everyone

Kate xxxxxx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi Ladies 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
Hope that every one is having a great Christmas and a lovely day
Take care and lots of         
To everyone x
Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

*Merry Christmas*


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

*Merry Christmas Ladies!!! Let have some BFP's in the New Year!!!*


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Merry Xmas everyone! 



Have a great boxing day.

Love Emma xxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a great day yesterday

  

Enjoy boxing day 

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Merry christmas girls- hope everyone had a lovely couple of days.

Well it wasn't for me this time- the   arrived on boxing day morning so i am no longer an au naturelle chick! The clomid starts tonight for me but i will still be checking on how everyone is doing on here 
Good luck everyone for 2007!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi bubbleicious sorry that your AF arrived  Stay here hun even with u starting the clomid u are more than welcome 

Hope all u other girlies are well? Work was not too bad on xmas day although had to wear santa hats with one of the 7 dwarfs names on - i had bashful  The shift was quite good - dont know what was wrong with me but found every little thing funny - think the junior sister thought i had been drinking!!

Take care

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Hope you all had a lovely day, and got lots of pressies!!

Kate - Which dwarf were you?

Bubbleicious, sorry about the AF, stay with us though, I've been on here through all my cycles of clomid!!!

Christmas turned out to be a diaster upon disaster sequence for me!"!!  I got my car back on thursday after £700 of work, then Friday night, the exhaust fell off on the motorway, got it repaired Saturday, and the brakes failed.  so I've no car till after new year!  Christmas Eve, I worked a 12 hour shift, dh picked me up, got home, dd spilt 'santa's' red wine all over the carpet, then a bottle of lambrini exploded alll over the kitchen, cutting dh's hand, then my dad was ill christmas day, sil ill on boxing day, and a power cut!!!!!

Oh well, we'll laught about it one day!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi emilycaitlin 

What a nightmare for u over xmas! If it wasnt one thing it was another!

We stayed at my mums on xmas eve and on xmas day before work we left our dog in my mums garden and when we checked on her she had dug a massive hole in the garden it was so embarrasing!!

I was bashful 

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi lovely ladies,
Emilycatlin You defiantly have had a run of bad luck, hopefully thats it and lots of good things will happen 

Kate I'm sure you made a lovely bashful   Well done against Chelsea!

Bubblelicious I'll be starting on clomid in a few weeks so hopefully will see on the clomid thread too! Good luck x

Hi to Jane and Liz Hope you are both well  

I hope everyone else is enjoying the festive season x

Love 
Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sukie 

Hope u had a good xmas and have u got anything planned for the new yr? We are off down the pub!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

Had a lovely Christmas thanks but off the booze for a year now because of the medication for the panick attacks but it's not the end of the world! We'll go down the local pub for the new year. Did you get some nice presents?


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

HI girls

Well, it's a BFN for me -   started in the early hours, but I was expecting it after having sore boobs for a few days.  I am upset and have shed a few tears, but am also relieved that the 2WW is over and I can start afresh with a new cycle!!   

Hope you're all OK
Nora
xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning Everyone,

I'm back from bonnie Scotland! Had a fabulous time - fab hotel, fab scenery, fab people.....just can't believe it's all over now   Still, lots more fun to be had...Xmas dinner and gift exchanging with the outlaws tomorrow and a buffet tea and more gift exchanging with all my family on Saturday!  Think New Year will be quiet, as we'll be too exhausted!!

Now in the 2WW!  Think I O'd on Xmas Day!  So, as usual, we wait and see!

Will try and catch up properly later, as got to get the the shops to get some food!

P.S. sorry to hear of the BFN   

Tamsin
xx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

My Af arrived on boxing day.
Too be honest with all the Xmas stuff I hadn't had much time to think about it, which is a good thing.  I was sure she was on her way and glad she came when she did as we had a night out with friends on Boxing night, it was great we danced all night really enjoyed it.

On to last cycle of clomid now and think next year will be a year of tx for us now.

Nora - so sorry the witch turned up  

Emilycaitlin - can't believe all that happened to you over Xmas, hope you haven't been working too much

Sukie - Have a great NewYear down the pub, atleast you won't have a hangover  

Kate - glad working Xmas day was a laugh, enjoy the New Year

Tamsin - Scotland sounds fun, hope you do well on the pressie front the next few days

Bubbleicious - sorry the witch arrived for you too, I am on clomid but still on this thread....x

Hi to Lizzy, Emma B, Ruthie, Janie and Liz

Off to do some shopping now

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Good morning ladies... I'm back at work doing emergency cover as this is a prime time of year for domestic violence so I guess I have to be here! poo!  

Kathryn, Nora & Bubbleicious - Sorry the   turned up   But you all sound very positive (as one can be after shedding a few tears) so good luck with Jan!!   

Emilycaitlin - What a crimbo you had! hope new year is a little calmer for you! 

Tasmin - good luck!  

Kate - thanks for the well wishes I so hope it's a BFP! I'm looking after a friends dog over new year... hope she doesn't dig any holes!! 

I'm meant to be testing on New yeas eve but I'm fighting the erg to do it earlier   So hard to stay positive... so many friends PG at the mo inc SIL... sounds like the usual story! 

Hey to everyone else and good look all thous testing in the next few days and big positive thoughts to everyone on this board for Jan/Feb!!! BFP all round please!!!

Ruthie xx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Good luck with the testing Ruthie xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning ladies hope u are all well? I am on a late shift today so passing through and saying hello!

*Sukie* - i didnt realise u were on meds for the panic attacks - i hope they help. I got a few pressies - not much as we all agreed not to do much this yr! Got a lovely new watch from my hubby as i lost my other one and was really upset.

*Nora* - sorry u got a BFN. Massives of good luck with the next cycle.

*Tamsin* - glad your holiday away was good - it sounded it! I was working over xmas which was a bit pants as rather have been lazing around! Have fun over the weekend.

*Kathryn* - sorry that your AF arrived as well and good luck with the last lot of clomid.

*Ruthie* - i hope its a BFP for u on new years eve that would make a great pressie! Good luck looking after the dog! My dog is still a baby thats why she is so naughty!! 

Kate xx​


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi girls,
wonder if you mind me joining you? I was having IUI thios year but have taken a break since around june to TTC naturally and also have a bit of a break from all the meds before we start the very last IUI for us on NHS. awaiting AF atm she was due on the 12th and no signs of her yet.
take care 
corrina xx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Carrie

Of course you can join us. Are you sure you're not pregnant if you are so late ??  

Nora
xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hiya,
lol it has crossed both my mind and DHs but going to leave testing till new years eve (hubbies idea!) plus it will give AF a good chance of turning up. however if there is a BFP it will be hectic next year... sons birthday is 30/07 daughter is 07/08, anniversary is 14/08 and if this is + it would be 20/08!!! im keeping fingers crossed but at same time dont want to get to over excited as been "bitten" before. but only a couple more days    
the only thing i have noticed (she says not reading much into it) is im up and down to the loo, and feeling really grotty through out the day  

any how take care, off to tidy up as people coming to look over the house for possible transfer 

corrina xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome Corrina, My you have willpower I would have gone through at least ten tests by now! lol 

Nora I'm really sorry the IUI didn't work Hun x 

Tamsin Gald you had a good Christmas, enjoy opening all your lovely pressies!

Ruthie Good luck with testing hope you get a strong BFP!

Kathryn sorry the  came. lots of luck for next year 

Hi Sailaice and Lizzy How are you doing?

Hi everyone else  

Sukie x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

Caz - so sorry about the BFN  

Bubbleicious - so sorry about your BFN too    Good luck with Clomid though   

Kate - glad work wasn't too bad on Christmas day, sounds like you had a bit of fun and you had the giggles.  Has your Mum forgiven Cookie for digging the hole?

Emilycaitlin - Blimey, sounds as though you have had a bit of a nightmare, hope you are ok.

Sukie - how are you.  Hows things with the panic attacks now?  Hope its all improving.  Are you starting clomid in Jan?  Lots of luck  

Nora - am so sorry about you BFN, I really thought this was your month     Has AF arrived now?  Am sending you lots of    for the next cycle

Tamsin - sounds as though you have had a lovely time in Scotland, where abouts were you?  Lots of luck for the rest of you 2ww   

Kathryn - so sorry AF arrived    Good luck with this last clomid cycle   

Ruthie -     for New Years Eve, lets hope you get the best news and a fantastic start to 2007

Corrina - Hi and welcome.  You have been very strong not testing when you are so late -    and lots of luck to you too.

Big hello to everyone else, hope you all had a lovely Christmas.  I have had a very quiet one this year and have made the most of the time off work to get a bit of rest.  I am still in my PJ's and its 2.30!!  Hoping that DH will come home from work early and we can go to the cinema.

Jane xxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Janie  

When do you have your scan ??

I'm sitting here at work with goddamnawful period pains, can't wait to go home and wallow in a nice hot bath.  I'm spacing out my nurofen so don't want to take one just yet 

Nora
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hiya Nora

So sorry your feeling so [email protected]  

We had a scan on 21 Dec.  It was a little early to see very much and we only expected to see the sac but we were able to see the heartbeat which was amazing.  We have another scan next week and I'll be 8 weeks then so we should be able to see a little more.

Hope you feel better soon hun, the witch is nasty old cow she needs a good   .

Jane xxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a very good sign isn't it, if they see the heartbeat - well done !!

Yes the old witch does need a good kicking, it would be a relief to get pregnant to not have a blinking period for nine months


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Jane thats great news about seeing the heart beat and hope you see more next week, will you find out the sex before hand or wait for a surprise?
I'm good had reflexology this morning for my panick attacks and medicine is going well. Touch wood I haven't had one in a couple of weeks 
I'll start the clomid from my next cycle, so mid Jan.
Enjoy the cinema and take it easy  

Nora I hope the pains ease


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well? My late shift last nite was really busy!!! And on a late shift again today!

*corrina* - welcome to the thread - sorry that the IUI's havnt worked out so far - fingerscrossed for next time.

*Nora* - sorry your AF pains are so bad - i get bad AF pains as well 

*Jane* - i think my mum has forgiven cookie!! My mum says she loves her grand dog no matter what! Hope u are well?

hi to everyone else xx

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Merry xmas - sorry its a bit late!  Hope you're all ok and had a lovely time over xmas. 

Sorry to hear about the BFNs   let's hope 2007 is going to be OUR YEAR!

Morning Kate, it sounds like you're working hard!  Will you get any time off for the new year?

Jane, how wonderful to see the heartbeat!  It's lovely to hear some good news.

I'm very sad today, my poor little cat slipped away yesterday. We knew she was losing weight and had been to the vets with her three times over xmas, but I guess she had just fought for long enough. We found her laid down next to her bed.  She had been ill ever since we got her because she'd been so badly mistreated before she was rescued, and we knew she would have a short life, but she was a real little fighter and we miss her so much. RIP Maggie


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

morning girls! still not many of us around i guess. I'm only managing to get on here as the pc is at home.

helen-  sorry to hear about maggie   she is at peace now and at least you know that you made the last part of her life comfortable, with love and warmth and food and gentle care xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi girls,
maggie so sorry to hear about yout puddy tat, its horrid when a pet dies as bad as loosing a part of the family. We are having to re home some of ours due to our impending house move and to choose one over the others is horrid  

well im off to have a lazy day (again!!) oh the fun of the christmas holidays, the kids are getting bored, DH is still dying of a cold (you know what men are like lol) and im still waiting for the witch to arrive 

take care all
corrina xx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Awww Helen, so sorry to hear about your  , they are such wonderful creatures.  It's so sad when they die, but I bet she had a great life as your companion.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Helen    I'm so sorry to hear about Maggie.  Its so very hard when you lose a much loved pet, thinking of you


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

So sorry about lovely wee Maggie  

I absolutely adore cats and have 5 in total!

they are all rescues too.

I cant beleive what some people do to animals    it makes me so angry.
At least Maggie had a good loving home with you and she wont ever forget that, expect to feel her around you still!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls I have been utterly crap at personals and deserve  but hope you all forgive me 

Well I have my date for the hospital!! 18th of January so that will be to discuss IUI I am getting so excited as I could have IUI in February!! woohoo!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days, got stranded at my parents, who don't have internet!!!

I got my progesterone back, 18.  I repeated it today, and it's 13.  Guess the clomid has completely failed me on my last cycle of it!!!

Helen - Sorry about your cat. 

Sorry for the bfn also, lets all think really positive vibes for bfp's in 2007!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi all,

Well off to the outlaws place is a while, but wanted to catch up with you guys first!

*sailaice* -  - hope you had a great Xmas? Excellent news on the IUI appt! It'll soon be here!

*Helen* - I'm so sorry to hear of the passing of your precious Maggie - as a fellow cat lover, I can imagine the upset you must be going through  

*Jane* - Glad the scan went well and you got to see the heartbeat - a special moment! I was in Inverness! so saw Loch Ness, and went up into the Cairn Gorme Mountains and played in the snow!

*Nora* - Sorry to hear that AF is being mean to you - hope the pains have eased today?

*Ruthie * - got everything crossed for you for a BFP!

*Sukie* - Wow, wish I had your willpower, re: staying off the booze! Still, I know it makes sense!  with it hon

*Kate* - sorry that work has been so busy...when is your next time off? Glad to hear your mum forgave Cookie!!

*Kathyrn* - Sorry to hear AF showed up  Hope this last lot of Clomid works for you!

 to all you new ladies - *bubbleicious & carrie*

*Emily* - oh my god, what an Xmas you have had.....hope you get your car back soon and that no more disasters happens  Hope you can look back and laugh about it one day too!!! So sorry the Clomid didn't work for you 

 to you *Lizzie, Caddy, Emma, Caz, Liz * and anyone else I've forgotten - sorry!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emily - so sorry about the progesterone results hun, cant believe the clomid hasn't worked, were you on a higher dose this time round too?  Am thinking of you and sending you a big     Was this your last cycle??

Sending everyone lots of positive vibes for 2007        

Jane xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Helen sorry to hear about Maggie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Jane - I was on 100mg, which I've been on for the last four cycles, but this was the last one


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi,
My name is Mags and i would really like to join in if poss?
A little about me..... I had 5 negative Clomid/IUI attemts last year and have been TTC for 6 years, PCOS and tubal surgery and a "blited Ovum" (still unsure what that means)but it resulted in losing my little one and having to face a D&C.
I was put on birth control after my TX as each time I ovulated i ended up in A&E, very painfull and very sick.
We (me and DH) came to terms with no kids and have had a year off (due to birth control.)
My Docter took me off it last month to see how things go, to see if ovulation caused any pain.
The thing is, I have gone straight back to wanting a baby again.
I havnt told DH as he is getting on with his life (probably not but to make me feel better he says we are fine without children.)
Anyway, I didnt have ovulation pain this month and my AF is due between now and New year and i got it into my head that this was it, that maybe just maybe it was my turn.
Ive got AF pains today and im so down.
Sorry for the long post but i really need some help, I cant talk to anyone, if anyone knew, id get those sympathetic looks again and i just cant cope.
Desperate Mags
x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Mags

Of course you can join us.  It sounds like you've had a difficult journey. That longing for a baby, has to be one of the most painful feelings in the world I think  , but at least we are all or have been in the same boat on here. Has IVF ever been discussed with you, or is that not a possibility?

Nora
xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for responding.
They did offer us IVF but we declined at the time.
We just were not strong enough to go through it after the failed IUI.
DH says we are fine and that we dont need TX but when I think about his happy face when I was pregnant I know he is lying to protect me.
I really hoped i was pregnant this month but when I look back at my old posts on here, i have all the same AF symptoms as always.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello  

Helen I am so sorry about Maggie babe   I can't imagine what you are going through babe.

Em I am so sorry clomid hasn't worked for you   what is the next step babe? Will you be having IUI?

Tamsin I am so excited I feel like it is total progress and am just chomping at the bit to get started  

baby maggie welcome!! I really hope 2007 is your year babe. Are you having any more treatment??

 to people I have missed.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*baby maggie* - Welcome to the thread! I'm so sorry to hear of your painful IF journey  and really hope your luck changes soon.

A blighted ovum occurs when a fertilized egg attaches successfully to the wall of the uterus, but contains no embryo. Instead, all that forms is a placenta and membrane. Blighted ova are actually fairly common in pregnancy. In fact, they account for at least 60% of all first-trimester miscarriages. However, because they occur so early on, many women are not even aware of the fact that they are pregnant when they suffer from a blighted ovum. As a result, many women are not even aware of the condition.


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

baby maggie said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for responding.
> They did offer us IVF but we declined at the time.
> We just were not strong enough to go through it after the failed IUI.
> ...


How old are you maggie?

And remember AF symptoms often mimic pregnancy ones and vice versa, so don't think it's all over until you actually bleed - you never know.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well? My late shift was crazy yesterday - so many admissions but got there in the end! And now i have a really sore throat and off sick from work!

Its a quickie tonite..........

helen - so sorry about maggie 

baby maggie welcome to the thread 

Tamsin - am off sick but back into work on the 1st!!

Sailaice - great news about your appointment!

Take care girls

Kate xx​


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi all, well i caved in and did a hpt but it was a bfn, although still no sign what so ever of the witch. no usual tummy pain, only thing i have is bad heart burn, headaches,stabby pains in my (.)(.)'s and an increae in CM (kind of like you get with af but minus the blood, sorry if tmi!) have decided to wait till next week to see if she appears, if not another test and if thats a neg aswell then ill be off to shout at the dr!
out of interest has anyone used the clear blue digital hpt?? never used one before yesterday.
hope all is well with everyone,

take care corrina xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi carrie,

sorry about your bfn hun, it may just be too early though. did you do it this afternoon? I know they say that it can be done any time of day but i am still sure its best done with fmu(just my opinion lol)

I have just bought some digital hpt's (clear blue), but haven't used any yet. I have used their digital opk's but i guess thats neither helpful nor relevant  

heres hoping   stays away for you


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hiya, 
I did the test this afternoon (once i got home ) going to give it a go first thing in morning but prob wait till next week, just incase its stress related (been a tense xmas this year lol) was due af around 12/13th dec. november i was week early as normally im an 18th kind of a gal, but nowt at all. getting rather tetchy with it though. going to the loo is getting a stressful time and constantly knicker checking. my first pg with DD took about 3 tests (including drs one) before it came up positive, with my son i was told i wouldnt fall pg naturally due to my hormone levels following a blood test, a week later i produced + hpt!! and the last time i was pg it came up straight away as clear as day with a superdrug cheepie, but went on to be ectopic  so not sure what to think at the mo. dont know wheter it might be worth me getting an assortment of hpts though just incase! 
thanks for the help, corrina xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Helen ~ ah, sorry about your cat hun.....it's so tough to lose a pet but I'm sure even though Maggies life was short you made it wonderful for her. Take care xx

Emily ~ hope you have a better New Year  Sorry about the clomid 

Nora, Kathryn and Bubbleicious ~  to you all xx

Tamsin ~ Scotland sounds fabulous.....hope you all got some good pressies today 

Ruthie ~ goos luck tomorrow 

Corrina and Mags ~ welcome to the thread 

Kate ~ hope your throat gets better soon. Ah bless your doggy, he was just leaving a little present for your mum 

Sukie ~ sounds like you are doing great hun 

Jane ~ fab news......well done hun 

Sailaice ~ was wondering where you were....good luck for the appt, not long. Yey!!

Better go and do some work now....DH is watching Superman and unless Dean Cain is in it I'm just not interested 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm sorry about the BFN Carrie  

Kate hope the sore throat gets better soon  

Hi Lizzy Hope your DH had fun watching superman!! Hope everything is ok your end  

**Update** Oh my god did I miss a post Liz (Magpie) is having twins!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh my goodness.....i missed that too!!! Fabulous


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Corrina - i normally give it till im a week late before i test but thats coz sometimes i dont want to be disappointed!

Lizzy - my throat still hurts - am having lozenges!! I think my dog was trying to bury the toy my mum had bought her!!   

Sailaice - i have missed that news as well!!

Hope all u other girls are ok?

If i dont get on again today HAPPY NEW YEAR to u all and hope 2007 brings u all u wish for  

I have been on this 2ww thread for a year now and think it will be my home for 2007 as well!! Me and hubby are being positive for 2007 and saving hard for IVF - its not been easy this year but girls thanks for your support - especially to SAILAICE - u might not realise it but u have been a great help to me and kept me sane so much - with your kind texts it has brought a smile to my face and i wish u all the happiness in the world and that IUI works for u in 2007 - Jane and liz have proved it can be done!

Kate xx​


----------



## barty1.. (Jun 1, 2006)

morning ladies  

hope you don't mind me butting in, i always check this thread every day as i remember all to well how stressful the 2ww can be and i love to see the bfp when they arrive.

i wanted to say to corrina about the clear blue digital tests. i am a sucker for gadgets so after my FET in may i bought a job lot of the clear blue digital. the first time i used one it came up as negitive, being the nosey person i am i pulled the white strip out to have a look. the control line was there obviously dark blue but in the test side there was a very faint line as well  . the line was very faint but even my hubby could see it. this confused me as if it had been a regular hpt i would have considered it a bfp. i tested the next day and same result and then teseted again and hey it came up as positive, it literally was  a few hours between a negitive result and a positive. suppose what i am trying to say is that in my opinion they are maybe not as sensitive as some of the good old fashioned hpts. hope you have good news xxxxx oonagh and good luck to everyone else testing xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hiya, well i caved in and did a first thing test (well i say first thing ive not long got up lol!) it again said in horrid big letters "not pregnant" ive also just read your message barty1 so i have also ripped the test to bits lol. the white strip inside the test had a blue splodge and a blue vertical line on so, as it only had the one im asuming thats still a bfn for me. think the witch has gone on a winter break though as now 19 days late and still no sign. def think if nothing by thursday ill be buying the normal hpts and might take trip to my over caring doc! 

great news about liz's twins  

well off to do some washing ready for the kids to go back to school on wednesday  

take care Corrina


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi guys,
been working earlys so have missed all your messages.
Thanks soooo much for the warm welcome. 
In answere to some of your questions.... I am 31 and will not be having anymore tx (cant cope with it).
Have had a break from ttc for a year and am now just seeing how things go for 2007.
Really thought this might be my lucky month but did a test this morning BFN 
I have,nt told hubby im trying again cos i dont want to put him under too much presure again.
Hope you all have a Lovely time tonight!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

sorry I haven't been around, it has just been manic over Christmas with so many people staying. I over did it a bit & now I have a dreadful cold! 

I haven't had time to catch up but hello to the newbies!

As was said in Sailaice's message, yes we are having twins. We found out at the 7 week scan on Friday. We are of course over the moon. I have another scan in 3 weeks time. 

Hope your all well,

Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *corrina*  I think u are right and if there is still no sign of AF next week then see the GP as they can sort a blood test for u!

*Baby maggie* - sorry it was a BFN for u this morning.

*Liz* - thats great news 

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi ladies
Liz thats excellent news about the twins!!!!!!!!!! 

Mags welcome to the thread, sorry about the BFN 

Corrina I have used the digital tests a few time and would agree with Barty it's better to be able to see for yourself, sorry this is dragging out for you and hopefully you'll get a strong BFP soon x 

Kate I hope you feel better soon x

Sailace Great news you have your date through, good luck

Ruthie Have you tested yet  

Hi to everyone and lets hope for lots of BFP's in 2007
Sukie x


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Emma B I just read your diary good luck


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Liz - Brilliant news!!!!  You won't ever be bored again!!   

Carrie - Sorry for the bfn 

I'm working all day tomorrow, so have a good one, I'll log on at some stage if I can!!

Happy New Year!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!

*Liz* - Congrats on your wonderful news!

*baby magpie* - so sory it was a BFN 

*Ruthie* - Your ticker says Day 1 of a 27 day cycle, does that mean AF showed? Ihope not, but if she did 

*Emma* - really hope this is your month!

*Emily* - Hope work went ok today?

*Kate* - are you working today? If so, hope it goes ok and that your throat is better. I like you, believe here will be my home for 2007 too! Let's hope we are both proved wrong!

Corrina - So sorry about the BFN hon 

Hope you all had a good night last night, celebrating in whatever way you did? We went to a local pub with friends. It was ok, but unfortunately, it seemed everyone but me and DH were smoking!  That's what was so great in Scotland, they already have their No Smoking policy in force up there - was bliss!
The evening with the outlaws went ok and was actually quite a nice evening in the end. My family get together was also good, but sooo shattering!
So today, I think it'll be a complete doss day, well apart from some washing and getting DH ready to go back to work tomorrow - poor thing!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Af arrived this morning. Gutted. That is the end of us ttc as DH goes on the 8th Jan for two years. Will really miss chatting to you on here but as I will no longer be on the 2ww i will just log on from time to time to see how you are doing. I hope you all have a very Happy 2007 and that all your dreams come true.

Emma x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Morning Emma- really sorry that AF turned up, was really hoping that it would have been positive for you. I'm not sure i can really say anything useful at the moment, but just wanted to let you know i read your post and hope you are ok(as well as can be anyway)xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80148.0

​


----------

